# Loewe Sales and Deals



## fsadeli

I thought I should start this thread since there's a lot of Loewe fans here. 
I start by spotting 30% off on Elephant bag and it's only one left!








						Loewe - Pink Elephant Mini Bag
					

Moulded grained calfskin shoulder bag in pink. Hand-painted edges in black. Fixed shoulder strap. Zip closure at main compartment. Calfskin lining in black. Silver-tone hardware. Approx. 8 length x 5 height x 5 width.  Supplier color: Icy pink




					www.ssense.com


----------



## fsadeli

Postal bag at more than 30% off (1 available)








						Loewe - Tan Small Postal Bag
					

Structured grained calfskin shoulder bag in tan. Hand-painted edges in black throughout. Twin carry handles at top. Adjustable and detachable shoulder strap with lanyard clasp fastening. Logo embossed at face. Magnetic fastening at throat. Two patch pockets at interior. Leather lining in black...




					www.ssense.com


----------



## fsadeli

Lots of RTW and handbags at 24S, they're having extra 20% off their sale items!





						Sales LOEWE Women's | 24S
					

Discover the new Sales LOEWE women's collection on 24S. Express delivery and free returns.




					www.24s.com


----------



## fsadeli

a lot of RTW and other accessories! 





						Sale | Loewe | Up to 50% Off | SSENSE Canada
					

Shop Loewe on Sale at up to 50% off. Fast shipping & easy returns to Canada on over 500 designer labels.




					www.ssense.com


----------



## fsadeli

Loewe Small Balloon Bag from Nordstrom Canada (40%off):


			https://www.nordstrom.ca/s/loewe-small-balloon-woven-cotton-leather-bucket-bag/5525827?origin=coordinating-5525827-0-1-MOBI_FTR-recbot-recently_viewed_hybrid_snowplow_v1&recs_placement=MOBI_FTR&recs_strategy=recently_viewed_hybrid_snowplow_v1&recs_source=recbot&recs_page_type=search&recs_seed=0&color=ECRU%2F%20TAN


----------



## louie_louie

Loewe small gate $1715 vs $2450





						Luxury Fashion & Designer Clothing, Shoes, Handbags & More | Saks Fifth Avenue
					

Shop the best designer clothing arrivals at Saks Fifth Avenue. Get inspired by curated shops featuring the latest trends in apparel, shoes, handbags, beauty and more. Plus, get free shipping and returns on every order.



					www.saksfifthavenue.com
				




small hammock $2093 vs $2990





						Luxury Fashion & Designer Clothing, Shoes, Handbags & More | Saks Fifth Avenue
					

Shop the best designer clothing arrivals at Saks Fifth Avenue. Get inspired by curated shops featuring the latest trends in apparel, shoes, handbags, beauty and more. Plus, get free shipping and returns on every order.




					www.saksfifthavenue.com


----------



## fsadeli

louie_louie said:


> Loewe small gate $1715 vs $2450
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luxury Fashion & Designer Clothing, Shoes, Handbags & More | Saks Fifth Avenue
> 
> 
> Shop the best designer clothing arrivals at Saks Fifth Avenue. Get inspired by curated shops featuring the latest trends in apparel, shoes, handbags, beauty and more. Plus, get free shipping and returns on every order.
> 
> 
> 
> www.saksfifthavenue.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> small hammock $2093 vs $2990
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luxury Fashion & Designer Clothing, Shoes, Handbags & More | Saks Fifth Avenue
> 
> 
> Shop the best designer clothing arrivals at Saks Fifth Avenue. Get inspired by curated shops featuring the latest trends in apparel, shoes, handbags, beauty and more. Plus, get free shipping and returns on every order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.saksfifthavenue.com


they dropped even lower today!


----------



## Ashleee

louie_louie said:


> Loewe small gate $1715 vs $2450
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luxury Fashion & Designer Clothing, Shoes, Handbags & More | Saks Fifth Avenue
> 
> 
> Shop the best designer clothing arrivals at Saks Fifth Avenue. Get inspired by curated shops featuring the latest trends in apparel, shoes, handbags, beauty and more. Plus, get free shipping and returns on every order.
> 
> 
> 
> www.saksfifthavenue.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> small hammock $2093 vs $2990
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luxury Fashion & Designer Clothing, Shoes, Handbags & More | Saks Fifth Avenue
> 
> 
> Shop the best designer clothing arrivals at Saks Fifth Avenue. Get inspired by curated shops featuring the latest trends in apparel, shoes, handbags, beauty and more. Plus, get free shipping and returns on every order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.saksfifthavenue.com


I'm very tempted by the crocheted gate but I'm worried the crochet will look dingy very quickly.


----------



## pursekitten

Loewe Black Balloon Bag, $2699 vs $2990

https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...41085?colorId=NS1003537&pos=1:82&N=1316040744

Loewe Small Balloon Hobo, $1899 vs $2500

https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...41157?colorId=NS1003450&pos=2:37&N=1316040744


----------



## fsadeli

Saks Fifth sale!!

Small Gate bag (Black):








						Loewe Small Gate Leather Saddle Bag
					

Get free shipping and returns on Loewe Small Gate Leather Saddle Bag at Saks Fifth Avenue. Browse luxury Loewe Crossbody Bags and other new arrivals.




					www.saksfifthavenue.com
				




mini Elephant crossbody bag (Red):








						Loewe Mini Elephant Leather Crossbody Bag
					

Get free shipping and returns on Loewe Mini Elephant Leather Crossbody Bag at Saks Fifth Avenue. Browse luxury Loewe Emoji Mania and other new arrivals.




					www.saksfifthavenue.com
				




Balloon Bucket Bag (Smoke):





						Luxury Fashion & Designer Clothing, Shoes, Handbags & More | Saks Fifth Avenue
					

Shop the best designer clothing arrivals at Saks Fifth Avenue. Get inspired by curated shops featuring the latest trends in apparel, shoes, handbags, beauty and more. Plus, get free shipping and returns on every order.




					www.saksfifthavenue.com
				




Cushion Leather Tote (Black):





						Luxury Fashion & Designer Clothing, Shoes, Handbags & More | Saks Fifth Avenue
					

Shop the best designer clothing arrivals at Saks Fifth Avenue. Get inspired by curated shops featuring the latest trends in apparel, shoes, handbags, beauty and more. Plus, get free shipping and returns on every order.



					www.saksfifthavenue.com
				




Heel Leather Bag (two colours available):





						Luxury Fashion & Designer Clothing, Shoes, Handbags & More | Saks Fifth Avenue
					

Shop the best designer clothing arrivals at Saks Fifth Avenue. Get inspired by curated shops featuring the latest trends in apparel, shoes, handbags, beauty and more. Plus, get free shipping and returns on every order.




					www.saksfifthavenue.com
				




Top Handle Box Bag:





						Luxury Fashion & Designer Clothing, Shoes, Handbags & More | Saks Fifth Avenue
					

Shop the best designer clothing arrivals at Saks Fifth Avenue. Get inspired by curated shops featuring the latest trends in apparel, shoes, handbags, beauty and more. Plus, get free shipping and returns on every order.



					www.saksfifthavenue.com


----------



## fsadeli

Great deal for Gate Bucket Bag (Rust Colour)!


			https://www.nordstrom.ca/s/loewe-gate-leather-bucket-bag/5410505?origin=category-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home%2FBrands%2FLoewe&color=201


----------



## lulilu

Great thread idea.  Loewe is almost never on sale.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

lulilu said:


> Great thread idea.  Loewe is almost never on sale.



There was a sale on the official site shortly after the Totoro collection release. It included seasonal colours of puzzle bags (the multicolour ones). Anyone knows if the classic tan colour will ever go on sale? I'm thinking about the medium size


----------



## pursekitten

CrackBerryCream said:


> There was a sale on the official site shortly after the Totoro collection release. It included seasonal colours of puzzle bags (the multicolour ones). Anyone knows if the classic tan colour will ever go on sale? I'm thinking about the medium size



I wish I knew! I'm want the light caramel mini with gold hardware or a mini tan with gold hardware (if that ever gets released). What I *did* notice was Harvey Nichols CA is duty-free and free shipping (over a certain amount) to the USA, so their puzzle bags are slightly less than ordering from the US or EU. Sadly, they don't have every style.


----------



## eunaddict

CrackBerryCream said:


> There was a sale on the official site shortly after the Totoro collection release. It included seasonal colours of puzzle bags (the multicolour ones). Anyone knows if the classic tan colour will ever go on sale? I'm thinking about the medium size



Ah darn it, I missed that sale. I've been stalking one of the multi-colored puzzle bags and it looks like it's gone from the site now.


----------



## doni

Until 22 March, Fashionette has a 20% on non-sale items including Loewe with code SPRING-2021. Among the available bags, small and mini Puzzle, Hammock and Gate.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

24S (belongs to LVMH) has 10% on the first order (the code should be 10FIRST). In theory it should work until the end of the year. Will use it if I don't find a better deal before my birthday later this year.


----------



## giuliax_

CrackBerryCream said:


> 24S (belongs to LVMH) has 10% on the first order (the code should be 10FIRST). In theory it should work until the end of the year. Will use it if I don't find a better deal before my birthday later this year.


I tried using that today and I think it excludes Loewe bags


----------



## CrackBerryCream

giuliax_ said:


> I tried using that today and I think it excludes Loewe bags



Thank you! I didn't know it doesn't apply to everything  just tried it now with a guest account and it really only applies for a dress by Ganni (I randomly put different items to try). Didn't work for shoes or bags (besides the Puzzle bag I also put a Bottega Veneta Pouch in the cart)... oh well, have to wait for a sales by Loewe then.


----------



## gloomfilter

^They do have the Loewe horseshoe bags for 50% off though.






						Women's Horseshoe medium bag | LOEWE | 24S
					

Buy LOEWE Horseshoe medium bag online on 24S. Shop the latest trends - Express delivery & free returns.




					www.24s.com
				








						Women's Horseshoe small bag | LOEWE | 24S
					

Buy LOEWE Horseshoe small bag online on 24S. Shop the latest trends - Express delivery & free returns.




					www.24s.com
				








						Women's Horseshoe bag | LOEWE | 24S
					

Buy LOEWE Horseshoe bag online on 24S. Shop the latest trends - Express delivery & free returns.




					www.24s.com


----------



## pursekitten

Rebag is running a sale right now with promo GETNOW.


----------



## pursekitten

Luisaviaroma is running a 15% off full priced items promo code S15 and you earn LVR points toward future purchases.


----------



## Egel

doni said:


> Until 22 March, Fashionette has a 20% on non-sale items including Loewe with code SPRING-2021. Among the available bags, small and mini Puzzle, Hammock and Gate.


Did you order from them before? I read that they sell fakes? The discounts are so good I keep on thinking it's to good to be true.


----------



## doni

Egel said:


> Did you order from them before? I read that they sell fakes? The discounts are so good I keep on thinking it's to good to be true.


I have ordered a couple of things, nothing super expensive, but my understanding is that it is a legit website. It is a German company with a brick & mortar address in Düsseldorf. It has been operating a very long time, and is number 1 fashion website in Trust Pilot where it has outstanding reviews. I want to think that if it was a dodgy shop the German authorities would have closed it long ago.

I know none of this can give 100% and even the most reputable stores can have fake returns etc. I personally prefer to buy my Loewe stuff from Loewe as far as possible. But I do believe Fashionette being a legitimate seller... The stuff they put on sale tends to be seasonal and other stores like Mytheresa or LouisaVR also run 10% off promotions all the time these days...


----------



## atoizzard5

Fashionphile is having a sale on Loewe items today


----------



## pursekitten

Edit: Just saw your post @atoizzard5, thank you! Added little partial snapshot of the selection below form Fashionphile.


----------



## totally

There's a great selection of Loewe on Jonashop right now. Haven't ordered from them but very tempted by the prices. https://www.jomashop.com/loewe.html


----------



## pursekitten

Fashionphile 10% already discounted items including Loewe promo code *SALE10. *Ends March 3.


----------



## pursekitten

Select Fashionphile styles including Loewe are 20% off plus an additional 10% off with promo code *SALE10*.


----------



## pursekitten

Leather Loewe Ballon Bag, USD 2699.99 on TJMaxx.


----------



## Daisyslove

Anyone seen the leather weave bag on sale? I should’ve gotten it when the price was around $2K...


----------



## atoizzard5

Italist has a few bags on sale currently including balloon bag and new heel duo bag!

also the seasonal SSense sale should be starting soon.


----------



## totally

SSENSE private sale has started and Loewe bags are included! There are a couple of Puzzles included.


----------



## atoizzard5

totally said:


> SSENSE private sale has started and Loewe bags are included! There are a couple of Puzzles included.



thanks for sharing! Can you post the puzzle sale prices?

I believe the sale will be open to everyone on the 17th


----------



## totally

See below! Prices in USD.


----------



## totally

Not sure what happened, but a bunch of Loewe bags got removed from the sale...right now these are the only Loewe bags showing as on sale now


----------



## Egel

totally said:


> Not sure what happened, but a bunch of Loewe bags got removed from the sale...right now these are the only Loewe bags showing as on sale now
> 
> View attachment 5083957


Did they get removed or did they got sold? The private sale was already open, right?


----------



## totally

Egel said:


> Did they get removed or did they got sold? The private sale was already open, right?



They're back to regular price :/


----------



## despair

The local Loewe boutiques seem to be commencing their summer sale on Tuesday - my partner's SA sent over some pictures of RTW that will be discounted by up to 50%, so definitely quite a good deal! Hopefully this means the Loewe website will have its sale soon too... Already reserved a pair of shoes at 50% off!


----------



## totally

Okay, so it looks like the SSENSE website is in the process of getting updated. The Private Sale filter doesn't really work properly right now (it's not even an option for Loewe) but I do see a lot of sales prices on Loewe bags. Some of the bags in my previous screenshot are no longer on sale, like the basket bag, but the Puzzles from before are showing the previous sale prices.


----------



## despair

Sale is live online! 









						Sales - LOEWE
					

Discover the special prices for a selection of Women&Men RTW and Accessories




					www.loewe.com


----------



## mi.kay

despair said:


> The local Loewe boutiques seem to be commencing their summer sale on Tuesday - my partner's SA sent over some pictures of RTW that will be discounted by up to 50%, so definitely quite a good deal! Hopefully this means the Loewe website will have its sale soon too... Already reserved a pair of shoes at 50% off!



i also received an email and my SA send me some photos of whatever that's available in the local store. I wanted to reserve a pair of shoes but she tells me reservation is not allowed for sales item. 

Which pair of shoes are you getting? I have my eye on the ballet runner in calf/nylon but still unsure if it's a good material for shoes as i'm thinking they get dirty easily/


----------



## despair

mi.kay said:


> i also received an email and my SA send me some photos of whatever that's available in the local store. I wanted to reserve a pair of shoes but she tells me reservation is not allowed for sales item.
> 
> Which pair of shoes are you getting? I have my eye on the ballet runner in calf/nylon but still unsure if it's a good material for shoes as i'm thinking they get dirty easily/


I'm getting the ballet runners in orange ombre. My favourite color! Our SA managed to reserve the shoes but my sister's SA refused to do so (different stores locally). Given availability is wide online currently, you can still buy online if your SA doesn't come through! 

There are 500+ items on sale online and while most aren't in consideration, some of the bags are mighty tempting. Even the puzzles are discounted, but only the seasonal weave design and the Ken Price collection. Quite tempting!


----------



## despair

The Ken (Lower) Price collection in store


----------



## giuliax_

I'm in love with the Paula's version of the cushion tote! can't believe they already put it on sale


----------



## Tigerlily1

despair said:


> Sale is live online!


Thanks so much for the heads up!!


----------



## coldbrewcoffeekate

Is the sale not in the US? I wanted to pick up the Ken price balloon bag but the sale price isn’t reflecting.


----------



## despair

It seems the sale is only active in Asia Pacific currently... Not sure if it's just gonna happen later or not at all for the rest of the regions...


----------



## coldbrewcoffeekate

despair said:


> It seems the sale is only active in Asia Pacific currently... Not sure if it's just gonna happen later or not at all for the rest of the regions...


UGH. Thank you though!


----------



## starkfan

A question to those familiar with Loewe's sales in their boutiques/online store -- do they ever increase the markdown on their sale items later on in the sale? There's a sale item I'm currently on the fence about, but if a further markdown may occur, that might push me over the edge 

(If it helps, I'm in Asia Pacific, where the sale is active on their website already...)

Thanks in advance to anyone who might know!


----------



## Egel

starkfan said:


> A question to those familiar with Loewe's sales in their boutiques/online store -- do they ever increase the markdown on their sale items later on in the sale? There's a sale item I'm currently on the fence about, but if a further markdown may occur, that might push me over the edge
> 
> (If it helps, I'm in Asia Pacific, where the sale is active on their website already...)
> 
> Thanks in advance to anyone who might know!


I don't know about the Loewe markdowns but I know that I'm way more prone to skippers regret than buyers remorse.

In addition to that you could also think about the bag. If it's very seasonal and hard to find, I would factor that in too.

But I am fuelled by years and years of skippers regret because I passed on a mint green medium puzzle. Instead of having doubts about the colour, I should have looked at the price. In retrospect € 300 was a steal


----------



## despair

starkfan said:


> A question to those familiar with Loewe's sales in their boutiques/online store -- do they ever increase the markdown on their sale items later on in the sale? There's a sale item I'm currently on the fence about, but if a further markdown may occur, that might push me over the edge
> 
> (If it helps, I'm in Asia Pacific, where the sale is active on their website already...)
> 
> Thanks in advance to anyone who might know!


As far as I know the discounts are fixed. I think they added some items in the middle of the sale period last year though.


----------



## starkfan

Egel said:


> I don't know about the Loewe markdowns but I know that I'm way more prone to skippers regret than buyers remorse.
> 
> In addition to that you could also think about the bag. If it's very seasonal and hard to find, I would factor that in too.
> 
> But I am fuelled by years and years of skippers regret because I passed on a mint green medium puzzle. Instead of having doubts about the colour, I should have looked at the price. In retrospect € 300 was a steal


Thanks, Egel! I think it counts as a seasonal bag, though it's been around for at least a year and a half (maybe close to two?). I'm not sure if it's remained in production all this while, but the fact that it's on sale now probably means they won't be keeping it for much longer...

I know what you mean about skipper's regret, as that is what spurred me to jump on my first Puzzle after it sold out on 1 online retailer and I realised how upset I was at missing out -- but luckily the same colour/size popped up on another local site! For where I currently am in my handbag-buying life, though, I'm also wary of sales goggles (a mistake I've made before), and I have enough bags that I'm trying to add only what I really truly _*love*_... This bag definitely caught my eye way back when it first came out, but the price back then was just past what I could mentally stomach paying... which is making it very tempting now, though I'm trying not to let the sales goggles cloud my judgment either!

Oof, € 300 was indeed a steal!   Although, on the flip side, if it wasn't a colour you truly loved and would've used, that's also € 300 you saved...  (And if it was on the resale market, perhaps it was also a risk that you dodged, given the number of fakes out there?)



despair said:


> As far as I know the discounts are fixed. I think they added some items in the middle of the sale period last year though.


Thanks, despair!  This definitely helps, it at least crystallises in my mind the price that I would be looking at if I were to jump on this... (And I wouldn't have to worry about what if a further markdown occurred after I made the purchase.) Now to decide if I love it enough and will get enough use out of it to add it to my bag collection!


----------



## Egel

starkfan said:


> Thanks, Egel! I think it counts as a seasonal bag, though it's been around for at least a year and a half (maybe close to two?). I'm not sure if it's remained in production all this while, but the fact that it's on sale now probably means they won't be keeping it for much longer...
> 
> I know what you mean about skipper's regret, as that is what spurred me to jump on my first Puzzle after it sold out on 1 online retailer and I realised how upset I was at missing out -- but luckily the same colour/size popped up on another local site! For where I currently am in my handbag-buying life, though, I'm also wary of sales goggles (a mistake I've made before), and I have enough bags that I'm trying to add only what I really truly _*love*_... This bag definitely caught my eye way back when it first came out, but the price back then was just past what I could mentally stomach paying... which is making it very tempting now, though I'm trying not to let the sales goggles cloud my judgment either!
> 
> Oof, € 300 was indeed a steal!   Although, on the flip side, if it wasn't a colour you truly loved and would've used, that's also € 300 you saved...  (And if it was on the resale market, perhaps it was also a risk that you dodged, given the number of fakes out there?)
> 
> 
> Thanks, despair!  This definitely helps, it at least crystallises in my mind the price that I would be looking at if I were to jump on this... (And I wouldn't have to worry about what if a further markdown occurred after I made the purchase.) Now to decide if I love it enough and will get enough use out of it to add it to my bag collection!


If you take off the sales goggles and forget about the price of the bag before, will you love the bag for what it is priced now?

I must say that as soon as the math kicks in and I see a sign saying 50% or more off, I immediately jump to girl math and think it's a steal. Then refrain myself from buying something I don't need. 

The bag was something I would love now but then I was wearing black with a tad of black sprinkled in. I was a tad younger and would jump on coloured smooshy leather now, at the time I was just starting out in the handbag world so my style choices were way more safe.

To add to the regret it wasn't a pre loved bag. It was new without any faults and sat untill the very last sale round of a department store. 

Then again, I think that nobody on this forum wil ever _need _another bag so I always tend to leave reason out of it. It never works out. If I go with my gut I even love and wear the most out of style or impractical bags out there. Do you feel the same about this bag as you did with your first puzzle?


----------



## despair

starkfan said:


> Thanks, Egel! I think it counts as a seasonal bag, though it's been around for at least a year and a half (maybe close to two?). I'm not sure if it's remained in production all this while, but the fact that it's on sale now probably means they won't be keeping it for much longer...
> 
> I know what you mean about skipper's regret, as that is what spurred me to jump on my first Puzzle after it sold out on 1 online retailer and I realised how upset I was at missing out -- but luckily the same colour/size popped up on another local site! For where I currently am in my handbag-buying life, though, I'm also wary of sales goggles (a mistake I've made before), and I have enough bags that I'm trying to add only what I really truly _*love*_... This bag definitely caught my eye way back when it first came out, but the price back then was just past what I could mentally stomach paying... which is making it very tempting now, though I'm trying not to let the sales goggles cloud my judgment either!
> 
> Oof, € 300 was indeed a steal!   Although, on the flip side, if it wasn't a colour you truly loved and would've used, that's also € 300 you saved...  (And if it was on the resale market, perhaps it was also a risk that you dodged, given the number of fakes out there?)
> 
> 
> Thanks, despair!  This definitely helps, it at least crystallises in my mind the price that I would be looking at if I were to jump on this... (And I wouldn't have to worry about what if a further markdown occurred after I made the purchase.) Now to decide if I love it enough and will get enough use out of it to add it to my bag collection!


Which bag has caught your eye, if you're willing to share?


----------



## starkfan

despair said:


> Which bag has caught your eye, if you're willing to share?


Sure thing, it's the woven small Puzzle that I'm eyeing up! I liked the treatment from the time I first saw the different woven styles come out a couple years ago, in particular in the Puzzle, so it's _seriously_ tempting that it's now on sale! 



Egel said:


> If you take off the sales goggles and forget about the price of the bag before, *will you love the bag for what it is priced now?*
> 
> I must say that as soon as the math kicks in and I see a sign saying 50% or more off, I immediately jump to girl math and think it's a steal. *Then refrain myself from buying something I don't need.*
> 
> _<snip>_
> 
> Then again, I think that nobody on this forum wil ever _need _another bag so I always tend to leave reason out of it. It never works out. If I go with my gut I even love and wear the most out of style or impractical bags out there. *Do you feel the same about this bag as you did with your first puzzle?*


Haha, this is what I'm trying to work out now!  Been doing more research on the size and searching for more pics, etc... Truth be told, though, doing that reminded me that the colourway of the woven Puzzle I'm currently eyeing up actually caught my eye _2nd_ back when the woven styles first came out, iirc, behind another colourway that unfortunately was discontinued/sold out after that season's initial release... 

In terms of whether I feel the same way I did with my first Puzzle, the initial stage of eyeing it at least feels fairly similar... With my first Puzzle, it was only after it sold out on that first site that I _really_ realised I loved that particular colourway, so it's kinda tough to compare with the woven Puzzle currently!

It's definitely not a bag I _need_, lol, and the underlined part of your post is so true!  I think I just need to work out if I love it enough that I would, say, sell off other bags in my collection that fulfill a similar role, functionally and aesthetically... I'm also thinking that I should try to see it in person at my local boutique, if they still have stock, and see what I feel about it after handling it IRL, hopefully that would help to settle it!



Egel said:


> The bag was something I would love now but then I was wearing black with a tad of black sprinkled in. I was a tad younger and would jump on coloured smooshy leather now, at the time I was just starting out in the handbag world so my style choices were way more safe.
> 
> To add to the regret it wasn't a pre loved bag. It was new without any faults and sat untill the very last sale round of a department store.


Oof, that's a tough one to miss out on!  I hope somewhere out there, the right colour and deal is still waiting for you, though!


----------



## Egel

starkfan said:


> Sure thing, it's the woven small Puzzle that I'm eyeing up! I liked the treatment from the time I first saw the different woven styles come out a couple years ago, in particular in the Puzzle, so it's _seriously_ tempting that it's now on sale!
> 
> 
> Haha, this is what I'm trying to work out now!  Been doing more research on the size and searching for more pics, etc... Truth be told, though, doing that reminded me that the colourway of the woven Puzzle I'm currently eyeing up actually caught my eye _2nd_ back when the woven styles first came out, iirc, behind another colourway that unfortunately was discontinued/sold out after that season's initial release...
> 
> In terms of whether I feel the same way I did with my first Puzzle, the initial stage of eyeing it at least feels fairly similar... With my first Puzzle, it was only after it sold out on that first site that I _really_ realised I loved that particular colourway, so it's kinda tough to compare with the woven Puzzle currently!
> 
> It's definitely not a bag I _need_, lol, and the underlined part of your post is so true!  I think I just need to work out if I love it enough that I would, say, sell off other bags in my collection that fulfill a similar role, functionally and aesthetically... I'm also thinking that I should try to see it in person at my local boutique, if they still have stock, and see what I feel about it after handling it IRL, hopefully that would help to settle it!
> 
> 
> Oof, that's a tough one to miss out on!  I hope somewhere out there, the right colour and deal is still waiting for you, though!


You hear people say that if you don't know what to do, toss a coin and you'll get your answer. Either you are happy with the outcome or realise you wanted it to be something else. Skippers regret is the consumers version of that.

If you want to keep your collection small and avoid multiples, then it is best to see the bag in person. And to figure out if it's worth letting bags go. Which ones would have to leave if you get the woven puzzle? And how attatched are you to them? 

I'm still waiting for the ideal puzzle. There is no rush and I don't want the bag just to have the bag. I really love the new taupe but don't know if the darker handles and strap are convenient because it is the most touched part of the bag, or that I would rather have a complete monochrome bag. Let's say that I am questioning this enough to know not to question my questioning anymore.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

The SS21 sale is on! On the official page for Europe now (some small Balloon bags, a few seasonal Puzzle bags). Also net a porter has like 5-6 Loewe bags on sale.


----------



## despair

CrackBerryCream said:


> The SS21 sale is on! On the official page for Europe now (some small Balloon bags, a few seasonal Puzzle bags). Also net a porter has like 5-6 Loewe bags on sale.


Ah I guess the sales is sequential for regions! The sale just ended on our side. Haha


----------



## coldbrewcoffeekate

Finally got the private sale link in the US! I got my fourth Easter island piece and this cape I’ve been obsessing over. Glad I waited!


----------



## totally

coldbrewcoffeekate said:


> Finally got the private sale link in the US! I got my fourth Easter island piece and this cape I’ve been obsessing over. Glad I waited!
> 
> View attachment 5119397
> View attachment 5119398



Love your picks! I hope the Loewe sale starts in Canada soon...or else I may just order the Chloé Woody Tote instead of the Cushion Tote!!


----------



## Daisyslove

coldbrewcoffeekate said:


> Finally got the private sale link in the US! I got my fourth Easter island piece and this cape I’ve been obsessing over. Glad I waited!
> 
> View attachment 5119397
> View attachment 5119398


Beautiful picks! How did you get the private sales link?


----------



## coldbrewcoffeekate

Daisyslove said:


> Beautiful picks! How did you get the private sales link?


I got an email link:









						Accessories and luxury clothing for women - LOEWE
					

Discover our bags collection, accessories, shoes and clothing for women - LOEWE




					www.loewe.com


----------



## ihsu

Stopped by the Loewe outlet at Woodbury Commons in NY yesterday. They have additional promotions for the Ibiza collection but I didn’t ask how much.


----------



## totally

ihsu said:


> Stopped by the Loewe outlet at Woodbury Commons in NY yesterday. They have additional promotions for the Ibiza collection but I didn’t ask how much.



Thanks for posting! So many cushion totes


----------



## despair

This is very strange and I wonder if it's a bug. The FW21 Pansies small puzzle bumbag is retailing for S$3,100:








						Pansies Small Puzzle bumbag in classic calfskin Black - LOEWE
					

The Puzzle bag is the debut bag for LOEWE by Creative Director Jonathan Anderson. A cuboid shape and precise cutting technique create Puzzles distinctive geometric lines. This small bumbag version is crafted in classic calfskin using a leather marquetry technique featuring artwork by Joe...



					www.loewe.com
				




The exact same bag is retailing on 24S for S$2,635!!






						Men's Pansies Small Puzzle Bag | LOEWE | 24S
					

Buy LOEWE Pansies Small Puzzle Bag online on 24S. Shop the latest trends - Express delivery & free returns.




					www.24s.com
				




Why would a new season product be discounted already? Odd.


----------



## phoebe_chen

despair said:


> This is very strange and I wonder if it's a bug. The FW21 Pansies small puzzle in white is retailing for S$4,150: https://www.loewe.com/int/en/women/...-bag-in-classic-calfskin/A510S21X71-1950.html
> 
> The exact same bag in black is retailing on 24S for S$2,635!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Men's Pansies Small Puzzle Bag | LOEWE | 24S
> 
> 
> Buy LOEWE Pansies Small Puzzle Bag online on 24S. Shop the latest trends - Express delivery & free returns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.24s.com



I think the one at 24S is the bumbag version?? Whereas the one on the Loewe site is the puzzle handbag. They are from the same collection though!


----------



## despair

phoebe_chen said:


> I think the one at 24S is the bumbag version?? Whereas the one on the Loewe site is the puzzle handbag. They are from the same collection though!


Yes I realised that! Haha. Edited my post! 

But there's still a S$500 or so price difference! Whereas the small pansies white puzzle is the same price on both sites.


----------



## Egel

Maybe this is a message from the retail gods, bumbags are finally on their way out


----------



## gloomfilter

I just purchased a small tan Loewe puzzle from the Webster sold on Google shopping… for about $1870 including tax! I’m not sure if it’s a fluke, but it just shipped without the order canceling! It’s still available through Google Shopping. Will keep you all updated on how it goes.


----------



## earthygirl

I bought a small puzzle bag (in warm desert Color combo) from bergdorf Goodman.  I went through rakuten and saved 10% and also got an additional 15% off for signing up for their emails. The code did not work while I was checking out online, but I called and the customer service rep told me to purchase the bag. He asked me to provide him with the order number and then he applied the 15% discount to the order on his end.  I’m just sharing this info even though it’s not a sale or promotional event.  Hope this helps someone as I was super excited to save some $$$ on this bag!


----------



## Greentea

gloomfilter said:


> I just purchased a small tan Loewe puzzle from the Webster sold on Google shopping… for about $1870 including tax! I’m not sure if it’s a fluke, but it just shipped without the order canceling! It’s still available through Google Shopping. Will keep you all updated on how it goes.


great price!


----------



## gloomfilter

Greentea said:


> great price!


Yes!! It was, and the bag was beautiful! I posted it in August 2021 purchases. So happy that I lucked out!


----------



## fsadeli

dying to know if anyone has any idea on when the next sale will be? Or is it going to be in Jan again like last year?


----------



## fsadeli

Loewe crochet small hammock is back online and on major discount, wonder if this is someone else's return since it was on aale last year? but I thought return policy is only for a month, that's why it seems odd to see this back instock again, anyway it's a great deal! 





						Luxury Fashion & Designer Clothing, Shoes, Handbags & More | Saks Fifth Avenue
					

Shop the best designer clothing arrivals at Saks Fifth Avenue. Get inspired by curated shops featuring the latest trends in apparel, shoes, handbags, beauty and more. Plus, get free shipping and returns on every order.




					www.saksfifthavenue.com


----------



## mtstmichel

24s is having a 20% off sale and it applies to the Loewe Puzzle bags amongst others! Just got the small tan one that I’ve been eyeing forever. Code is VICBLACKFRIDAY20.


----------



## ahswong

mtstmichel said:


> 24s is having a 20% off sale and it applies to the Loewe Puzzle bags amongst others! Just got the small tan one that I’ve been eyeing forever. Code is VICBLACKFRIDAY20.


It's sold out


----------



## chloebagfreak

mtstmichel said:


> 24s is having a 20% off sale and it applies to the Loewe Puzzle bags amongst others! Just got the small tan one that I’ve been eyeing forever. Code is VICBLACKFRIDAY20.


Does it only work for certain people? 
I tried it but it would let me get the discount.


----------



## Addy

Gate Mini Fringes on 24s is 888CDN!





						Women's Gate Fringes mini bag | LOEWE | 24S
					

Buy LOEWE Gate Fringes mini bag online on 24S. Shop the latest trends - Express delivery & free returns.




					www.24s.com


----------



## despair

Our SA informed us that in-store sales will commence this coming Thursday (we are in Singapore), seems like it's basically most of the items from the Joe Brainard collection. I would keep a lookout on both the website and boutiques if you have been looking at any of the pieces from that collection, though the last sale event seemed to be staggered throughout parts of the world.


----------



## kema042290

HBX.com (hyperbeast) has puzzles on sale for 30 percent off. Finally got my green!


----------



## ahswong

kema042290 said:


> HBX.com (hyperbeast) has puzzles on sale for 30 percent off. Finally got my green!


Is it for selected colors only? Tried the code on the classic tan but it didn't work


----------



## ahswong

ahswong said:


> Is it for selected colors only? Tried the code on the classic tan but it didn't work


checked again and it is for selected puzzle bag sizes and colors


----------



## ahswong

https://shop.mitchellstores.com/products/1250771-loewe-shoulder-bags
		

Puzzle Light Caramel Leather Small Top Handle Bag
Sale price: $2550
Original price: $2800


----------



## ahswong

Loewe - Small Puzzle Bag | HBX - Globally Curated Fashion and Lifestyle by Hypebeast
					

Shop Loewe Small Puzzle Bag for Women at HBX Now. Free Shipping available. 30-Day Return Policy. Shop Clothing, Shoes, Bags, Accessories, Home & Lifestyle, and more from our selected streetwear & contemporary designer brands. Sign up to our HBX Newsletter now to Enjoy 10% Off Your First Order...




					hbx.com
				











						Loewe - Small Puzzle Bag | HBX - Globally Curated Fashion and Lifestyle by Hypebeast
					

Shop Loewe Small Puzzle Bag for Women at HBX Now. Free Shipping available. 30-Day Return Policy. Shop Clothing, Shoes, Bags, Accessories, Home & Lifestyle, and more from our selected streetwear & contemporary designer brands. Sign up to our HBX Newsletter now to Enjoy 10% Off Your First Order...




					hbx.com
				



https://hbx.com/women/special/30-blackfriday//categories/bags?brands[0]=loewe&page=1&limit=48 (bags in this link qualify for the promo)
Promo Code: 30BF2021


----------



## despair

The sale is live on the Loewe Singapore website! Not sure if any other regions as well.


----------



## ajde.adam

despair said:


> The sale is live on the Loewe Singapore website! Not sure if any other regions as well.



I just looked on the U.S. website, and sales are not up yet.


----------



## despair

24S has started to discount some Loewe products, including the pansies puzzle belt bag for a great 40% off: 



	

		
			
		

		
	
LOEWE - Pansies Small Puzzle Bag
https://www.24s.com/en-sg/pansies-s...=product_share&utm_campaign=app_product_share


----------



## fsadeli

Just wondering if anyone knows if Loewe is going to have sale in US/Canada anytime soon too?


----------



## fsadeli

fsadeli said:


> Just wondering if anyone knows if Loewe is going to have sale in US/Canada anytime soon too?


Update: THE SALE section is UP! But the price is at normal price, not discounted ones. Am I missing something here?


----------



## ajde.adam

fsadeli said:


> Update: THE SALE section is UP! But the price is at normal price, not discounted ones. Am I missing something here?



Lucky you!I can’t even see the sale section being up


----------



## fsadeli

ajde.adam said:


> Lucky you!I can’t even see the sale section being up


not lucky since the price is still at original price, wondering if there's an error there since I can't see discounted price yet


----------



## Shiny lv

Loewe bags are on sale at Selfridges 


			https://www.selfridges.com/US/en/cat/loewe/bags/


----------



## fsadeli

fsadeli said:


> not lucky since the price is still at original price, wondering if there's an error there since I can't see discounted price yet


so apparently they seem to have an error or glitch, now the canadian sale section has vanished, wondering if us US and Canada will ever have a sale by the end of the year


----------



## fsadeli

Shiny lv said:


> Loewe bags are on sale at Selfridges
> 
> 
> https://www.selfridges.com/US/en/cat/loewe/bags/


I don't see anything on sale? Are the sale bags sold out immediately?


----------



## kema042290

thewebster.us has some Loewe products on sale. They had a freaking brown puzzle for 40 percent off ... I missed out on it. I got black for 1500. I have to look at it in person to see if I'll keep it because that seems like such a dark color.

They have some puzzles (mini and nano) and gates still available. The gates are 60 percent off, which is final sale. Anything above 50 is final sale at thewebster FYI


----------



## gloomfilter

kema042290 said:


> thewebster.us has some Loewe products on sale. They had a freaking brown puzzle for 40 percent off ... I missed out on it. I got black for 1500. I have to look at it in person to see if I'll keep it because that seems like such a dark color.



Ah! I'm so bummed to have missed out on this. It all looks sold out now!


----------



## kema042290

gloomfilter said:


> Ah! I'm so bummed to have missed out on this. It all looks sold out now!



The US Loewe sale should be coming up soon. It should be in the next week or 2. It's typically right before X-Mas.


----------



## atoizzard5

kema042290 said:


> HBX.com (hyperbeast) has puzzles on sale for 30 percent off. Finally got my green!



Did you receive your green yet? Would love to see pics if you don’t mind sharing!


----------



## faab89

kema042290 said:


> The US Loewe sale should be coming up soon. It should be in the next week or 2. It's typically right before X-Mas.


Sorry, what is this? Is it through Loewe? And usually includes puzzle? They are so hard to track down at a discount!!


----------



## kema042290

faab89 said:


> Sorry, what is this? Is it through Loewe? And usually includes puzzle? They are so hard to track down at a discount!!



It's thru on the Loewe website. They normally do 2 sales a year. It does include puzzles, but not classics. Probably will include the seasonal ones they have out from last season. I'll post the link whenever they have the sale. They also have sales on them at Saks, NM & SSense, but they tend to be towards the tailend of the sale (another way to buy is find SAs on IG if use it because they post items that are on sale the day before AND items that are on sale but only available at their store.). SSense doesn't seem to have a lot of stock on Loewe this year, which is disappointing but 2 puzzles did go on sale last year.



atoizzard5 said:


> Did you receive your green yet? Would love to see pics if you don’t mind sharing!



I decided to return it and didn't take pictures because the Webster one was a better deal. I'm also trying to get a Hermes Picotin by the end of the year, so I have to save my coins lol.


----------



## fsadeli

Women's Bags Mid Season Sale - LOEWE - LOEWE
					

Find the latest trends in Womens Bags. Shop now the exclusive collection with Special Prices. Free Shipping and Returns.



					www.loewe.com
				



what is happening?? It seems like the sale is up but everything are still in original price


----------



## atoizzard5

There is a pink small puzzle and a couple of flamencos on sale at HBX https://hbx.com/women/brands/loewe/small-puzzle-bag-blossom


----------



## Addy

Update on the sale link...

I contacted Loewe and they advised me that the private sale link is only sent to certain customers, and that it will not work for anyone who did not get the sale link as it is tied to the customer's account. I have asked what the "factors" (AKA how much do you need to have spent) are and I'll update if I receive a response.


----------



## Addy

Canadians, Nordstrom has some items on sale!



			https://www.nordstrom.ca/sr?origin=keywordsearch&keyword=Loewe


----------



## Addy

Canadians, a few items on ssense:






						Sale | Loewe | Up to 50% Off | SSENSE Canada
					

Shop Loewe on Sale at up to 50% off. Fast shipping & easy returns to Canada on over 500 designer labels.




					www.ssense.com


----------



## bolobao

I managed to snag the small Hammock bag in warm desert/mink for 33% off! Thought it was a fluke because it wasn’t showing up in the search results but was notified the item had a markdown. Not complaining, but the original price was oddly $200 lower than the Loewe website too! https://www.nordstrom.com/s/6706293
It is no longer available though…


----------



## kema042290

fsadeli said:


> Women's Bags Mid Season Sale - LOEWE - LOEWE
> 
> 
> Find the latest trends in Womens Bags. Shop now the exclusive collection with Special Prices. Free Shipping and Returns.
> 
> 
> 
> www.loewe.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what is happening?? It seems like the sale is up but everything are still in original price



Loewe is getting on my nerves. Their sale is so dang late. At this point it may be in 2022.

Neiman Marcus is having a private sale currently on Loewe. A few puzzles are included. You can combine with their coupon as well.




My Webster order got cancelled, but this is an amazing deal as well. Get the coupon for signing up for emails and the link for the private sale https://www.neimanmarcus.com/c/nm-loewe-private-sale-cat83180744?

If I see the green bag, I'd probably return these and get that. That's the color I really want. I'm going to pick between the 2. The price is so close with both that I decided to get both and return the one I don't like letter.


----------



## kema042290

bolobao said:


> I managed to snag the small Hammock bag in warm desert/mink for 33% off! Thought it was a fluke because it wasn’t showing up in the search results but was notified the item had a markdown. Not complaining, but the original price was oddly $200 lower than the Loewe website too! https://www.nordstrom.com/s/6706293
> It is no longer available though…



Nordstrom is having a sale on their Loewe as well but it is private. I found out about it thru the SA. Most of the bags are not sold out tho, but if you are looking for a puzzle the selection is lacking. NM private sale is better if looking for a puzzle especially since their coupon applies.


----------



## Addy

Canadians, Neiman Marcus private sale is up (I think you just must have an account to access)! Note that tax and duty is added at checkout.






						Loewe Private Sale at Neiman Marcus
					

Shop Loewe Private Sale at Neiman Marcus, where you will find free shipping on the latest in fashion from top designers.



					www.neimanmarcus.com


----------



## Alebeth

kema042290 said:


> Loewe is getting on my nerves. Their sale is so dang late. At this point it may be in 2022.
> 
> Neiman Marcus is having a private sale currently on Loewe. A few puzzles are included. You can combine with their coupon as well.
> 
> View attachment 5277518
> 
> 
> My Webster order got cancelled, but this is an amazing deal as well. Get the coupon for signing up for emails and the link for the private sale https://www.neimanmarcus.com/c/nm-loewe-private-sale-cat83180744?
> 
> If I see the green bag, I'd probably return these and get that. That's the color I really want. I'm going to pick between the 2. The price is so close with both that I decided to get both and return the one I don't like letter.


Thanks so much for posting! Hopefully I can get one. And good luck getting a green one!


----------



## Addy

Addy said:


> Update on the sale link...
> 
> I contacted Loewe and they advised me that the private sale link is only sent to certain customers, and that it will not work for anyone who did not get the sale link as it is tied to the customer's account. I have asked what the "factors" (AKA how much do you need to have spent) are and I'll update if I receive a response.



"We have different sale events both Private and Public, the requirements vary by sale and event. Firstly, it is important to be signed up for our Newsletter as this is how we notify clients of upcoming events. Secondly, the amount spent is non-specific as again this fluctuates between events."


----------



## kema042290

Addy said:


> "We have different sale events both Private and Public, the requirements vary by sale and event. Firstly, it is important to be signed up for our Newsletter as this is how we notify clients of upcoming events. Secondly, the amount spent is non-specific as again this fluctuates between events."



Wow, that's a first. Normally their sale is not private. I hope it's more than 30 percent off if they are doing a private sale this year. The NM sale is considered to be private ... I'm actually shocked because you can contact any NM or Nordstrom SA directly to buy from either sale that is not done directly by Loewe if you cannot access it online.

If anyone needs a suggestion for a SA for Nordstrom or NM, I have one for each and they both have an IG.


----------



## vachefou

If you have access, the SSENSE private sale for Loewe now includes a bunch of the Paula Ibiza watermelon pieces


----------



## Addy

vachefou said:


> If you have access, the SSENSE private sale for Loewe now includes a bunch of the Paula Ibiza watermelon pieces


And the lizard pieces!!!!!!! (I pulled the trigger on the Mini Puzzle so THANK YOU vachefou for the alert!)


----------



## jennlt

Addy said:


> And the lizard pieces!!!!!!! (I pulled the trigger on the Mini Puzzle so THANK YOU vachefou for the alert!)



I've been waiting for the same bag to go on sale! How did you get access? I am signed up for Ssense emails but I didn't receive an email about Loewe.


----------



## jennlt

Addy said:


> And the lizard pieces!!!!!!! (I pulled the trigger on the Mini Puzzle so THANK YOU vachefou for the alert!)





jennlt said:


> I've been waiting for the same bag to go on sale! How did you get access? I am signed up for Ssense emails but I didn't receive an email about Loewe.



I just realized the sale is for Canada. Oops!


----------



## Addy

jennlt said:


> I just realized the sale is for Canada. Oops!


Just change the location to US and here it is on sale! Hurry as there are only two left!






						Loewe for Women FW22 Collection | SSENSE
					

Buy Loewe clothing & accessories and get Free Shipping & Returns in USA. Shop online the latest FW22 collection of Loewe for Women on SSENSE and find the perfect clothing & accessories for you among a great selection.




					www.ssense.com


----------



## vachefou

In years past SSENSE would send emails but they'd be pretty vague on what specific items were added to sale, they also rarely follow brand-wide discounting, it's just pieces going on sale at random times. I just happened to notice that the watermelon puzzle was on sale in my wishlist. Be sure to check the men's side too! The octopus pouch is cheaper in the men's area


----------



## jennlt

Addy said:


> Just change the location to US and here it is on sale! Hurry as there are only two left!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loewe for Women FW22 Collection | SSENSE
> 
> 
> Buy Loewe clothing & accessories and get Free Shipping & Returns in USA. Shop online the latest FW22 collection of Loewe for Women on SSENSE and find the perfect clothing & accessories for you among a great selection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ssense.com


Thanks!


----------



## Addy

24s has some items in the Private Sale - 30% off






						Women's Private Sale Loewe North America | Luxury and contemporary fashion | 24S
					

Shop our selection of Private Sale Loewe North America women pieces online - Latest collections - Enjoy express delivery worldwide & free returns - Secured payment




					www.24s.com


----------



## Addy

vachefou said:


> In years past SSENSE would send emails but they'd be pretty vague on what specific items were added to sale, they also rarely follow brand-wide discounting, it's just pieces going on sale at random times. I just happened to notice that the watermelon puzzle was on sale in my wishlist. Be sure to check the men's side too! The octopus pouch is cheaper in the men's area


I noticed that too! Bought the same charm for way less on the men's side.


----------



## ajde.adam

So I’ve posted a few times already about my most recent purchase from 24S of the XS Military bag. I went with them because their lrice  was about $200 cheaper than the actual Loewe website. However, that item is going to be returned as Loewe’s own website lowered the price on the same item. The price went from $1650 to now $1155 as of 5:25AM PST. It doesn’t say it’s on sale either, just a price change.









						XS Military messenger bag in soft grained calfskin Anthracite - LOEWE
					

The Military Messenger has a zip top compartment as well as an additional front compartment with a fold over flap. *Shoulder or crossbody carry *Adjustable shoulder strap finished with LOEWE engraved metal slider *Magnetic closure *Internal slip pocket *Herringbone cotton canvas lining *Embossed...




					www.loewe.com


----------



## Addy

Canadians, Holt Renfrew has Loewe items on sale:





						Holt Renfrew Canada
					






					www.holtrenfrew.com


----------



## atoizzard5

Loewe F/W sale should be up on their site! Just got an email that it is on from the 26- Jan 5


----------



## k_ellen12

I’m confused. I got an “access sale” link sent to my email, was able to see the sale prices and then it just stopped working for me.  I’m seeing everything full price again. Help please?


----------



## chloebagfreak

k_ellen12 said:


> I’m confused. I got an “access sale” link sent to my email, was able to see the sale prices and then it just stopped working for me.  I’m seeing everything full price again. Help please?


Yes I noticed that too! No sale prices showing even on the item in my cart! 
Good news is Saks and Nordstrom have some bags on sale and Rakuten has 10% back!


----------



## Addy

k_ellen12 said:


> I’m confused. I got an “access sale” link sent to my email, was able to see the sale prices and then it just stopped working for me.  I’m seeing everything full price again. Help please?


Are you logged in?


----------



## ajde.adam

chloebagfreak said:


> Yes I noticed that too! No sale prices showing even on the item in my cart!
> Good news is Saks and Nordstrom have some bags on sale and Rakuten has 10% back!



I’m logged in and everything is still regular price. It’s kind of annoying having gotten that email with the link only to see things with no discount. Like, don’t send the email out at all if it’s not going to be working right. HAHA.

Edit: I’m not sure about all items, but I think some of them already reflects the discounted price. I remember looking at a hoodie priced now at $445 but just yesterday it was over $800. If that’s the case I wish they’d show the original price and the discounted price together.


----------



## Greentea

Mini Flamenco on sale for $1300 at Nordstrom in 3 colors


----------



## Addy

ajde.adam said:


> I’m logged in and everything is still regular price. It’s kind of annoying having gotten that email with the link only to see things with no discount. Like, don’t send the email out at all if it’s not going to be working right. HAHA.


That's weird. I'm logged in and can see the sale prices.


----------



## ajde.adam

Addy said:


> That's weird. I'm logged in and can see the sale prices.



Does yours show the original price and the discounted price, or just the discounted price now? Looking at other websites I think that the prices shown are the discounted price already.


----------



## 2manybags

Items were 75% off this AM. Half off the current sale price.They must have realized their mistake and changed the prices.


----------



## tchan2022

2manybags said:


> Items were 75% off this AM. Half off the current sale price.They must have realized their mistake and changed the prices.


I saw that too. Did you happen to order anything?


----------



## Addy

ajde.adam said:


> Does yours show the original price and the discounted price, or just the discounted price now? Looking at other websites I think that the prices shown are the discounted price already.


Both


----------



## tchan2022

Addy said:


> Both


Yesterday it showed the original price and then the discounted price.  Now it only shows the new price.  I hope that they don’t cancel my order.


----------



## ajde.adam

Addy said:


> Both


Lucky you!

Loewe’s website is just a mess right now. When I searched up some scarves on Google Shopping, a lesser price is shown. However when you click on the link the price is so high. There’s also a recycled belt in canvas and calfskin priced at $2135 right now, and I know somebody better be lying because the price in Euro is 225. I’m guessing my XS messenger is priced incorrectly too because only the orange one is the sale section, but all colors are priced the same.

Whatever glitch they have in their system needs to be fixed soon otherwise they’re going to have a lot of customers mad if they don’t honor the prices people paid when they placed their orders.


----------



## jcantu

I am also having weird issues with the sale. I was able to access the link through Google while it was still “private” only it didn’t show me the discount. Then it went public for everyone. I was able to order one item I was loving but refusing full price on (pansies beanie). 

Today, I got an email saying an item I had requested a restock update on was back so I clicked to order, go back to the site, and the sale is gone. Shirt wasn’t in stock either. I think the sale timing might have to do with time zones?


----------



## jcantu

ajde.adam said:


> Lucky you!
> 
> Loewe’s website is just a mess right now. When I searched up some scarves on Google Shopping, a lesser price is shown. However when you click on the link the price is so high. There’s also a recycled belt in canvas and calfskin priced at $2135 right now, and I know somebody better be lying because the price in Euro is 225. I’m guessing my XS messenger is priced incorrectly too because only the orange one is the sale section, but all colors are priced the same.
> 
> Whatever glitch they have in their system needs to be fixed soon otherwise they’re going to have a lot of customers mad if they don’t honor the prices people paid when they placed their orders.


I also noticed the $2200 canvas belt. I was thinking to myself that the prices had to be wrong. One small bandana was $2200 “marked down” to $880. I think there is an extra zero in there. $2200 for a cotton bandana?? C’mon this isn’t Chanel.


----------



## ajde.adam

jcantu said:


> I also noticed the $2200 canvas belt. I was thinking to myself that the prices had to be wrong. One small bandana was $2200 “marked down” to $880. I think there is an extra zero in there. $2200 for a cotton bandana?? C’mon this isn’t Chanel.



I was so confused with one of the “diamond scarf” and its price being $1855 so I zoomed in on the photos to see if the diamond part of the name was for the shape or if there were diamonds attached to the scarf somehow HAHAHA


----------



## jcantu

ajde.adam said:


> I was so confused with one of the “diamond scarf” and its price being $1855 so I zoomed in on the photos to see if the diamond part of the name was for the shape or if there were diamonds attached to the scarf somehow HAHAHA


“Yes, and what is total carat weight of my diamond scarf?” Hahahaha


----------



## Straight-Laced

Mustard yellow small Puzzle on sale at Vitkac. It's worth looking for a code too.








						Loewe 'Puzzle Small’ shoulder bag
					

Yellow 'Puzzle Small’ shoulder bag from Loewe. Crafted from calf leather, this design fastens via a zip and showcases an embossed logo, distinctive stitching, a back zip pocket, a half-round handle with brown braided detailing, a detachable and adjustable




					www.vitkac.com


----------



## k_ellen12

I’m so upset! Now, the sale link is working for me and the discounted prices vs. the regular prices are working properly. However, the Gate boots I had my eyes on are now priced at $445 USD discounted. Yesterday when I got the link, they were marked at $245. I should’ve pulled the trigger when I had the chance. Ugh!


----------



## gloomfilter

Jomashop has a lot of out of season bags and accessories for ridiculous prices, the star of which is a python postal bag for <$500, and currently being sold at Saks online for $3990.






						Loewe Ladies Python Top Handle Bag
					

Shop for Ladies Python Top Handle Bag by Loewe at JOMASHOP for only $0.00! WARRANTY or GUARANTEE available withevery item. We are the internet's leading source for ! (Model # )




					www.jomashop.com


----------



## ajde.adam

k_ellen12 said:


> I’m so upset! Now, the sale link is working for me and the discounted prices vs. the regular prices are working properly. However, the Gate boots I had my eyes on are now priced at $445 USD discounted. Yesterday when I got the link, they were marked at $245. I should’ve pulled the trigger when I had the chance. Ugh!



I’m sorry you didn’t get to purchase the boots when they were lower price. When I saw the XS Military bag in black leather for $1155 instead of the usual 1650, I pulled the trigger right away. Now that I just visited the Loewe website I see that it’s back to 1650. Thankfully they just shipped my item late last night and honored what I paid at the time of purchase.


----------



## k_ellen12

ajde.adam said:


> I’m sorry you didn’t get to purchase the boots when they were lower price. When I saw the XS Military bag in black leather for $1155 instead of the usual 1650, I pulled the trigger right away. Now that I just visited the Loewe website I see that it’s back to 1650. Thankfully they just shipped my item late last night and honored what I paid at the time of purchase.


Omg!! So happy for you. Beautiful piece. I tried calling them, emailing.. everything to troubleshoot when the price was lower.  guess I’ll try again next year


----------



## ajde.adam

k_ellen12 said:


> Omg!! So happy for you. Beautiful piece. I tried calling them, emailing.. everything to troubleshoot when the price was lower.  guess I’ll try again next year



Thank you!

I just ordered mine right away because I had a feeling that the price was marked wrong and that it would go up again.I figured that it was better to purchase now than regret later, HAHA. Returns for online-shopping is mostly hassle-free too so if they tried to charge me more I’d just return the item.


----------



## whtcldjd

kema042290 said:


> Loewe is getting on my nerves. Their sale is so dang late. At this point it may be in 2022.
> 
> Neiman Marcus is having a private sale currently on Loewe. A few puzzles are included. You can combine with their coupon as well.
> 
> View attachment 5277518
> 
> 
> My Webster order got cancelled, but this is an amazing deal as well. Get the coupon for signing up for emails and the link for the private sale https://www.neimanmarcus.com/c/nm-loewe-private-sale-cat83180744?
> 
> If I see the green bag, I'd probably return these and get that. That's the color I really want. I'm going to pick between the 2. The price is so close with both that I decided to get both and return the one I don't like letter.


i recently fell in love with the puzzle bag and was so surprised that the medium beige bag was still available over a week after you posted this amazing deal.  thank you so much for posting!


----------



## k_ellen12

Has anyone seen the T Pouch go on sale? I just found out about this and NEED!! Specifically looking for the black calf skin in  anagram.


----------



## Addy

Nordstrom new markdown on *Mini Puzzle Zigzag Colorblock*



			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/loewe-mini-puzzle-zigzag-colorblock-leather-bag/6292461?origin=category-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home%2FSale%2FWomen&color=020


----------



## despair

k_ellen12 said:


> Has anyone seen the T Pouch go on sale? I just found out about this and NEED!! Specifically looking for the black calf skin in  anagram.


The seasonal designs are on sale - the black one with pansies was included in Loewe's seasonal sale (here in Asia at least), and both the Words design in tan and the Pansies one are on sale at 24S.


----------



## fsadeli

fwrd.com still has small puzzle pansies and mini red balloon and some rtw for sale!









						Loewe Puzzle Joe Brainard Pansies Small Bag in Soft White | FWRD
					

Shop for Loewe Puzzle Joe Brainard Pansies Small Bag in Soft White at FWRD. Free 2 day shipping and returns.




					www.fwrd.com
				












						Loewe Balloon Mini Bag in Vermillion | FWRD
					

Shop for Loewe Balloon Mini Bag in Vermillion at FWRD. Free 2 day shipping and returns.




					www.fwrd.com


----------



## jcantu

Just got an official cancellation from the Loewe sale. I kind of expected it with how ridiculous they were with the sale rollout.


----------



## Addy

Vitkac has Elephants!









						Loewe ‘Elephant’ shoulder bag
					

Green ‘Elephant’ shoulder bag from Loewe. Cut from leather in the shape of an elephant, this design fastens via a zip and employs an adjustable shoulder strap, a silver-tone metal hardware and interior with one compartment.




					www.vitkac.com


----------



## girl_chill

I got lucky with this sale... I guess I was just browsing at the right time and the prices I thought were unbelievable! 2 pairs of shoes  and the pansies cap all under $500... For a moment I feared that they might cancel my order but I got notification yesterday that my items just got shipped.  In hindsight I should have gone for the pansies puzzle bag too...


----------



## ajde.adam

jcantu said:


> Just got an official cancellation from the Loewe sale. I kind of expected it with how ridiculous they were with the sale rollout.



What did you order that got canceled? I thought you didn’t end buying the Gate boots you were eyeing.


----------



## kema042290

whtcldjd said:


> i recently fell in love with the puzzle bag and was so surprised that the medium beige bag was still available over a week after you posted this amazing deal.  thank you so much for posting!



I hope you love it. I returned mine. It was way too big for me. I also ordered a small and love it to pieces. The perfect size for my frame.


----------



## k_ellen12

Update: Loewe honored the deep discounted pricing for the Gate boots! I got a phone call on the 27th (after leaving a voicemail) and the SA told me she’d send me a private link. I ended up waiting until the next day and never got one , but by some lucky miracle, the Gate boots were on sale again for half off of the intended sale price. I checked out so quickly, I almost had a panic attack. $1k boots for $250 - a steal! Got a confirmation email and the SA confirmed that my order went through. SO excited!!


----------



## k_ellen12

despair said:


> The seasonal designs are on sale - the black one with pansies was included in Loewe's seasonal sale (here in Asia at least), and both the Words design in tan and the Pansies one are on sale at 24S.


I saw that! It’s sold out, though. Bummer


----------



## jcantu

ajde.adam said:


> What did you order that got canceled? I thought you didn’t end buying the Gate boots you were eyeing.


I think you replied to me on accident? I wanted the black beanie with the colorful floral printing on it.


----------



## k_ellen12

ajde.adam said:


> What did you order that got canceled? I thought you didn’t end buying the Gate boots you were eyeing.


That was me! Haha I ended up checking Out my wishlist at the right time and they were back to the steep discounted price again. Weird how that worked, but NOT complaining. The SA was going to honor the pricing anyway, but took way too long sending a link. I was panicking! Didn’t want them to sell out .


----------



## despair

k_ellen12 said:


> I saw that! It’s sold out, though. Bummer


The Words tan one is sold out, but the Pansies one isn't - and there's an extra 15% off till end of today I believe with the code EXTRA15


----------



## k_ellen12

despair said:


> The Words tan one is sold out, but the Pansies one isn't - and there's an extra 15% off till end of today I believe with the code EXTRA15
> 
> View attachment 5283810


This is on the Loewe website? I am not seeing it in stock nor the extra 15% off. Lucky you!  Also noticing it’s on the Nordstrom website for a bit cheaper. I also have some gift cards there, so may purchase with Nordstrom!


----------



## despair

k_ellen12 said:


> This is on the Loewe website? I am not seeing it in stock nor the extra 15% off. Lucky you!  Also noticing it’s on the Nordstrom website for a bit cheaper. I also have some gift cards there, so may purchase with Nordstrom!


Nope this is on the 24S website - Loewe only had it for 30% off, so with the extra off it's definitely cheaper on 24S. They ship worldwide! https://www.24s.com/en-sg/pansies-pouch-loewe_LOESZR8DBCKZZZZZ00?color=black


----------



## 2manybags

tchan2022 said:


> I saw that too. Did you happen to order anything?



It took a week of phone calls with their customer service. They agreed to honor the discounted price but by the time they did, my item sold out. Their e-commerce division is awful and poorly run.


----------



## oncloudnineee

are there any deals for the puzzle bag?


----------



## despair

oncloudnineee said:


> are there any deals for the puzzle bag?


The seasonal designs go on sale at Loewe itself and also a bunch of online retail platforms but the classic colors tend to not be included in these. If you're close to any outlet malls there would generally be some puzzles on sale at the Loewe outlet (from what I see - no outlet malls in our country and have not gone to any other country in a while!)


----------



## ggnyc

If you have a Rakuten account you can get 10% cash back on Loewe bag purchases on Neiman Marcus. I bought one yesterday and the cash has already cleared into my Rakuten account.


----------



## whtcldjd

oncloudnineee said:


> are there any deals for the puzzle bag?


you can get a 15% off coupon for neiman marcus by signing up for their email & it works on loewe bags.  in addition, you can go through rakuten to get cashback.  the rakuten cashback varies but it's 10% right now for neiman marcus.   with the 15% off and 10% cashback, it works out to about a 23.5% discount.


----------



## whtcldjd

ggnyc said:


> If you have a Rakuten account you can get 10% cash back on Loewe bag purchases on Neiman Marcus. I bought one yesterday and the cash has already cleared into my Rakuten account.


and you can also sign up for their emails to get 15% off too.  you can get both the 15% off coupon and rakuten cashback.


----------



## whtcldjd

saks just marked their loewe bags that are on sale to 50% off.  they have a red small hammock and yellow mini hammock still available.  

and don't forget to go through rakuten to get an additional 2% off.






						loewe bag sale | SaksFifthAvenue
					

loewe bag sale | SaksFifthAvenue



					www.saksfifthavenue.com


----------



## totally

Luisa Via Roma is running a lunar new year sale. 15% off code APPRL15 works on Loewe. No Puzzles but there are a few other bags and accessories.


----------



## milkteatea

ssense mini gate top handle in brown on sale


----------



## atoizzard5

Really good price for a nearly new mini flamenco! https://www.fashionphile.com/p/loewe-calfskin-mini-flamenco-knot-bag-yellow-928223


----------



## despair

Some pretty steep discounts happening on Loewe Paula's Ibiza items over at Ssense, including some small bags! 






						Loewe for Women FW22 Collection | SSENSE
					

Buy Loewe clothing & accessories and get Free Shipping & Returns in USA. Shop online the latest FW22 collection of Loewe for Women on SSENSE and find the perfect clothing & accessories for you among a great selection.




					www.ssense.com


----------



## lVfanatic2004

whtcldjd said:


> you can get a 15% off coupon for neiman marcus by signing up for their email & it works on loewe bags.  in addition, you can go through rakuten to get cashback.  the rakuten cashback varies but it's 10% right now for neiman marcus.   with the 15% off and 10% cashback, it works out to about a 23.5% discount.


Thank you to all who mentioned the Neiman Marcus 15% discount - so happy it worked on Loewe! I also got my 10% Rakuten cashback so taking sales tax into account, I saved almost 23% off the total. I got the medium puzzle in a classic color not likely to go on sale so I’m ecstatic about the savings ☺️. Yay!


----------



## apspt

Net-a-Porter US site is having a tiered sale, 25% off for orders over $1000. Loewe is currently part of the sale, but I would act quick in case they exclude it later. The small tan Puzzle is $1950 before tax! Use code SHOPTOUNLOCK at checkout.


----------



## gloomfilter

apspt said:


> Net-a-Porter US site is having a tiered sale, 25% off for orders over $1000. Loewe is currently part of the sale, but I would act quick in case they exclude it later. The small tan Puzzle is $1950 before tax! Use code SHOPTOUNLOCK at checkout.



Thanks so much for sharing this!! I combined it with Topcashback for 6% cashback in the case it works out, and my 2% flat rate cash back credit card. Got an Anagram tote bag I've been eyeing at a price cheaper than Fashionphile  Thank you so much again!


----------



## chenjennie

Thanks for sharing! I’ve been eyeing the small puzzle bag and happened to have $100 credit for Net-a-porter Amex offer. Got my tan puzzle bag for  less than 2k! So excited!


----------



## bolobao

Awesome! I didn't realize Amex had a net-a-porter offer. So I was able to purchase a raffia bag! Also, Capital One has 5% cash back.

I have a small tan puzzle bag backordered from Neiman Marcus (using the 15% off sign up email and 10% cash back on rakuten as suggested here) with no ETA but tempted to cancel and reorder on Net-a-porter... hmm... I noticed the bag is being shipped from Italy, does that add any consideration? Like would returning or an exchange be complicated? I've never ordered from Net-A-Porter and my concern if the bag is damaged it'll be annoying to deal with.


----------



## chenjennie

bolobao said:


> Awesome! I didn't realize Amex had a net-a-porter offer. So I was able to purchase a raffia bag! Also, Capital One has 5% cash back.
> 
> I have a small tan puzzle bag backordered from Neiman Marcus (using the 15% off sign up email and 10% cash back on rakuten as suggested here) with no ETA but tempted to cancel and reorder on Net-a-porter... hmm... I noticed the bag is being shipped from Italy, does that add any consideration? Like would returning or an exchange be complicated? I've never ordered from Net-A-Porter and my concern if the bag is damaged it'll be annoying to deal with.



Hmm I've no idea...it's my first time buying from Net-a-porter too. Their return policy seem pretty reasonable (free shipping return via UPS within 28days). Fingers crossed things go smoothly. The price was too good to pass up


----------



## pinkrose398

apspt said:


> Net-a-Porter US site is having a tiered sale, 25% off for orders over $1000. Loewe is currently part of the sale, but I would act quick in case they exclude it later. The small tan Puzzle is $1950 before tax! Use code SHOPTOUNLOCK at checkout.


It’s already been excluded  I tried it too late. So sad


----------



## milkteatea

Nordstrom Canada has 2 horseshoe bags on sale 40% off. black horseshoe


----------



## bolobao

Fwrd has its annual sale today, 15% off sitewide. Loewe is included. Flamenco, hammock, ballon, puzzle bags available. 








						FORWARD: The Online Destination for Premier Luxury Fashion
					

FORWARD houses a curated selection from the world's top designers including Saint Laurent, Isabel Marant, Chloe, Valentino, Givenchy, Balenciaga + more.




					www.fwrd.com


----------



## pinkrose398

24S secret sale - 20% off with code SECRET20. Certain Loewe bags are included, including the medium puzzle in tan!





						Women's Special Edit | Luxury and contemporary fashion | 24S
					

Shop our selection of Special Edit women pieces online - Latest collections - Enjoy express delivery worldwide & free returns - Secured payment




					www.24s.com


----------



## lalame

Shell bag 33% off at Nordstrom US



			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/loewe-shell-cutout-leather-tote/5883312?


----------



## pinkrose398

FWRD 15% off with code SISTERSISTER15 and works on Loewe (just tried AGAIN to buy the puzzle bag lol. 5th times a charm??). The code can only be used once per account and per credit card. https://www.fwrd.com/brand-loewe/acbaa2/?&keyword=loewe


----------



## Addy

pinkrose398 said:


> FWRD 15% off with code SISTERSISTER15 and works on Loewe (just tried AGAIN to buy the puzzle bag lol. 5th times a charm??). The code can only be used once per account and per credit card. https://www.fwrd.com/brand-loewe/acbaa2/?&keyword=loewe


Thank you! Got the small Basket!


----------



## pinkrose398

pinkrose398 said:


> FWRD 15% off with code SISTERSISTER15 and works on Loewe (just tried AGAIN to buy the puzzle bag lol. 5th times a charm??). The code can only be used once per account and per credit card. https://www.fwrd.com/brand-loewe/acbaa2/?&keyword=loewe



NEW FWRD 20% off with code FWRD20 but only valid for shipments to China, Hong Kong, Taiwan, Macau, Australia, Canada, Mexico.

The medium puzzle is now $3150 on the FWRD site so 20% off the new price is pretty much the same as 15% off the old price.

@Addy you should see if they can do a price adjustment on yours!!


----------



## Addy

pinkrose398 said:


> NEW FWRD 20% off with code FWRD20 but only valid for shipments to China, Hong Kong, Taiwan, Macau, Australia, Canada, Mexico.
> 
> The medium puzzle is now $3150 on the FWRD site so 20% off the new price is pretty much the same as 15% off the old price.
> 
> @Addy you should see if they can do a price adjustment on yours!!


I’ll try, thank you!


----------



## Addy

pinkrose398 said:


> NEW FWRD 20% off with code FWRD20 but only valid for shipments to China, Hong Kong, Taiwan, Macau, Australia, Canada, Mexico.
> 
> The medium puzzle is now $3150 on the FWRD site so 20% off the new price is pretty much the same as 15% off the old price.
> 
> @Addy you should see if they can do a price adjustment on yours!!


They gave me the 20%! Thank you for suggesting!


----------



## pinkrose398

Addy said:


> They gave me the 20%! Thank you for suggesting!


Yay!! I'm so happy you were able to get the higher discount. I was looking at the medium basket but it sold out before I could check out. Although I probably don't need it because I already have other summer bags that I don't use enough haha.


----------



## pinkrose398

Small Shell tote in tan for 60% off at Nordstrom Canada: https://www.nordstrom.ca/s/loewe-sm...breadcrumb=Home/Sale/Designer/Women&color=200

Small Pansies puzzle in white for 33% off: https://www.nordstrom.ca/s/loewe-sm...edsort&breadcrumb=Home/Brands/Loewe&color=123

Small hammock in anthracite for 33% off: https://www.nordstrom.ca/s/loewe-sm...edsort&breadcrumb=Home/Brands/Loewe&color=020

Other sale stuff: https://www.nordstrom.ca/brands/loewe--11983?origin=productBrandLink&filterBySale=sale


----------



## Addy

pinkrose398 said:


> Small Shell tote in tan for 60% off at Nordstrom Canada: https://www.nordstrom.ca/s/loewe-small-shell-leather-tote/5883299?origin=category-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home/Sale/Designer/Women&color=200



 
Stop enabling me


----------



## pinkrose398

Addy said:


> Stop enabling me


I needed someone to go buy them otherwise I would have haha!


----------



## Addy

pinkrose398 said:


> I needed someone to go buy them otherwise I would have haha!


Order cancelled


----------



## pinkrose398

Addy said:


> Order cancelled


Aw man, that's too bad


----------



## lalame

Black shell bag on sale for $1375 at Saks (US). 









						Loewe Shell Perforated Leather Tote
					

Get free shipping and returns on Loewe Shell Perforated Leather Tote at Saks Fifth Avenue. Browse luxury Loewe Totes and other new arrivals.




					www.saksfifthavenue.com


----------



## pinkrose398

Ssense private sale. You have to be logged into your account to see it (if your account is eligible), but there are tons of deals to be had!

Don't forget to check the men's section as well. A lot of their stuff is listed under men's but it's really unisex.


----------



## Addy

pinkrose398 said:


> Ssense private sale. You have to be logged into your account to see it (if your account is eligible), but there are tons of deals to be had!
> 
> Don't forget to check the men's section as well. A lot of their stuff is listed under men's but it's really unisex.


I cannot resist!


----------



## Mouldie

Do you 


pinkrose398 said:


> Ssense private sale. You have to be logged into your account to see it (if your account is eligible), but there are tons of deals to be had!
> 
> Don't forget to check the men's section as well. A lot of their stuff is listed under men's but it's really unisex.
> View attachment 5399448


do you need special access/email because I can’t see it when I login?


----------



## pinkrose398

Mouldie said:


> Do you
> 
> do you need special access/email because I can’t see it when I login?


It's only for eligible accounts unfortunately. If your account is eligible then it'll show the private sale.


----------



## pinkrose398

The public sale at SSENSE has started!! https://www.ssense.com/en-ca/women/sale/designers/loewe

I am on a no-buy until July but I hope some of you get to take advantage of these deals!


----------



## despair

24S sale is on - multiple Loewe items are on 30 - 50% off!


----------



## despair

Loewe's SS2022 end of season sale should be coming soon! Just got word from our SA. Hoping to nab some good deals from the Herbarium collection!


----------



## jcantu

despair said:


> Loewe's SS2022 end of season sale should be coming soon! Just got word from our SA. Hoping to nab some good deals from the Herbarium collection!


Thanks! I was just thinking to myself, about an hour, that their sale should be coming up soon. I’m wanting some of the herbarium items but I may have gone a little Loewe crazy lately…


----------



## pinkrose398

Fwrd 20% off everything is happening again!! Code is MYFWRD20.

I am sadly on a no buy until July


----------



## despair

Sale is live on the Singapore (so I presume all of AP) website!

We bought several RTW items at 50% off at the boutique yesterday but it was honestly quite slim pickings. Almost no bags and SLGs were available either, but honestly not really looking to acquire yet another bag or SLG at this time…


----------



## Mirisaa

Private sale is on Loewe’s website!


----------



## ajde.adam

Mirisaa said:


> Private sale is on Loewe’s website!



I just logged in to my account and nothing  Do you have to meet a certain criteria for for it to show on your account?


----------



## Mirisaa

ajde.adam said:


> I just logged in to my account and nothing  Do you have to meet a certain criteria for for it to show on your account?


Hi! I am located in Germany and I just received an hour ago an email with a link to the private sale


----------



## ajde.adam

Mirisaa said:


> Hi! I am located in Germany and I just received an hour ago an email with a link to the private sale



Oh, gotcha. I’m in the U.S and haven’t received anything yet. Keeping my fingers crossed it shows up soon.


----------



## Mirisaa

ajde.adam said:


> Oh, gotcha. I’m in the U.S and haven’t received anything yet. Keeping my fingers crossed it shows up soon.


I hope too!


----------



## Mirisaa

Hi everyone, Luisa Via Roma are having some amazing discounts on Loewe’s bags! Including Hammock, Amazona  and Luna


----------



## ajde.adam

Mirisaa said:


> Hi everyone, Luisa Via Roma are having some amazing discounts on Loewe’s bags! Including Hammock, Amazona  and Luna



I’m going to need you to send me the link. I’m on the website now and there’s no Loewe bags on sale and they’re excluded from the 40% discount because of the star. Maybe the sale is only available in the European market


----------



## Mirisaa

ajde.adam said:


> I’m going to need you to send me the link. I’m on the website now and there’s no Loewe bags on sale and they’re excluded from the 40% discount because of the star. Maybe the sale is only available in the European market


Oh   Maybe again it is only in Europe? I don’t have any link, it just appears on my app on discount, for example:


----------



## ajde.adam

Mirisaa said:


> Oh   Maybe again it is only in Europe? I don’t have any link, it just appears on my app on discount, for example:
> 
> View attachment 5416510
> 
> 
> View attachment 5416511
> 
> 
> View attachment 5416512



You got me all excited for no reason again, HAHA just kidding. So it seems like there’s no discount on my app even while logged in. I wonder if it’s because I’ve never purchased from them..


----------



## Mirisaa

ajde.adam said:


> You got me all excited for no reason again, HAHA just kidding. So it seems like there’s no discount on my app even while logged in. I wonder if it’s because I’ve never purchased from them..


Haha next time I will make it clear that I’m in Europe  I don’t know, tbh, I buy mostly there, but maybe someone else who bought there before and is outside of Europe can check for you


----------



## jcantu

ajde.adam said:


> You got me all excited for no reason again, HAHA just kidding. So it seems like there’s no discount on my app even while logged in. I wonder if it’s because I’ve never purchased from them..


It’s the same for me. In fact, I just checked and the website won’t even display handbags except for full price ones. Same as the Loewe website. It shows the “Sale” header and displays everything but the prices are the same.


----------



## ajde.adam

jcantu said:


> It’s the same for me. In fact, I just checked and the website won’t even display handbags except for full price ones. Same as the Loewe website. It shows the “Sale” header and displays everything but the prices are the same.



Are you in the U.S. too like I am? Logged in to the Loewe site me I don’t even have a “Sale” header. During the holidays, same issue happened where the sale section wasn’t showing, then when it showed up it still had regular pricing or totally messed up amounts. LOL


----------



## jcantu

ajde.adam said:


> Are you in the U.S. too like I am? Logged in to the Loewe site me I don’t even have a “Sale” header. During the holidays, same issue happened where the sale section wasn’t showing, then when it showed up it still had regular pricing or totally messed up amounts. LOL



Yup. In Michigan. I just type in “Loewe sale” on google and they have a categorized page for it, the pricing just doesn’t change. I assume it’s the private sale right now followed by public because that’s what happened during the last sale. I do remember the crazy prices though so we will see. I distinctly remember the canvas belt going for $1300 and a scarf for an insane amount.


----------



## ajde.adam

jcantu said:


> Yup. In Michigan. I just type in “Loewe sale” on google and they have a categorized page for it, the pricing just doesn’t change. I assume it’s the private sale right now followed by public because that’s what happened during the last sale. I do remember the crazy prices though so we will see. I distinctly remember the canvas belt going for $1300 and a scarf for an insane amount.



Thank you for that info, I was able to find the page because of you. I browsed and there wasn’t really a bad I liked so I’m safe for now. LOL. I remember you from a few months back when all that fiasco happened! I should’ve bought more things when the pricing was off.


----------



## jcantu

ajde.adam said:


> Thank you for that info, I was able to find the page because of you. I browsed and there wasn’t really a bad I liked so I’m safe for now. LOL. I remember you from a few months back when all that fiasco happened! I should’ve bought more things when the pricing was off.


Oh yeah, we both had issues the last time they did their sale!!! Their internet presence seems to be a little shaky to say the least. Far better as an actual website but their inventory control and roll-outs are atrocious.


----------



## leatherbabe

Anybody get notification for sale in US yet or know when it's starting?


----------



## bunnylooloo

Hi everyone! I have a question around buying Loewe from 24S - I want to buy the small tan puzzle from that site as it’s way cheaper than any other seller (I’m in Canada so taxes and duties suck). It’s ~$3300 on 24s vs ~$4000 elsewhere.

Im wondering if the tan small puzzle is frequently in stock at 24s? Could I wait until Black Friday for an extra promo code to save more or do I risk them being out of stock by then?

I also wanted to confirm with other Canadians that there are no extra duties and taxes incurred upon delivery for purchases from 24s? Thanks in advance!


----------



## tweetie

cheryline said:


> Hi everyone! I have a question around buying Loewe from 24S - I want to buy the small tan puzzle from that site as it’s way cheaper than any other seller (I’m in Canada so taxes and duties suck). It’s ~$3300 on 24s vs ~$4000 elsewhere.
> 
> Im wondering if the tan small puzzle is frequently in stock at 24s? Could I wait until Black Friday for an extra promo code to save more or do I risk them being out of stock by then?
> 
> I also wanted to confirm with other Canadians that there are no extra duties and taxes incurred upon delivery for purchases from 24s? Thanks in advance!


I’m in Canada and can confirm that there’s no additional taxes/duties from 24s. The price you pay on the site is the final price.

24s’s prices are great for the Loewe puzzle! I bought my blush one from them last month. I recall the tan being in stock at the time.


----------



## Addy

cheryline said:


> Hi everyone! I have a question around buying Loewe from 24S - I want to buy the small tan puzzle from that site as it’s way cheaper than any other seller (I’m in Canada so taxes and duties suck). It’s ~$3300 on 24s vs ~$4000 elsewhere.
> 
> Im wondering if the tan small puzzle is frequently in stock at 24s? Could I wait until Black Friday for an extra promo code to save more or do I risk them being out of stock by then?
> 
> I also wanted to confirm with other Canadians that there are no extra duties and taxes incurred upon delivery for purchases from 24s? Thanks in advance!



I find that restock can sometimes take a while but it happens! Make sure you add your email for an alert.


----------



## bunnylooloo

tweetie said:


> I’m in Canada and can confirm that there’s no additional taxes/duties from 24s. The price you pay on the site is the final price.
> 
> 24s’s prices are great for the Loewe puzzle! I bought my blush one from them last month. I recall the tan being in stock at the time.



That’s great!! I wonder how they can be so much cheaper. My only reason is that they’re under LVMH and maybe they price it more favourably to compete with third party retailers?

@Addy - you mentioned a 10% first order code. But I think I read in this thread that it no longer works for Loewe right?


----------



## Addy

cheryline said:


> That’s great!! I wonder how they can be so much cheaper. My only reason is that they’re under LVMH and maybe they price it more favourably to compete with third party retailers?
> 
> @Addy - you mentioned a 10% first order code. But I think I read in this thread that it no longer works for Loewe right?


I edited it out as I couldn't find where this is online. It works for Loewe!


----------



## CrazyCool01

cheryline said:


> That’s great!! I wonder how they can be so much cheaper. My only reason is that they’re under LVMH and maybe they price it more favourably to compete with third party retailers?
> 
> @Addy - you mentioned a 10% first order code. But I think I read in this thread that it no longer works for Loewe right?


Please could you share the 10% discount code!?


----------



## Addy

CrazyCool01 said:


> Please could you share the 10% discount code!?


I think it’s 10FIRST


----------



## Addy

cheryline said:


> That’s great!! I wonder how they can be so much cheaper. My only reason is that they’re under LVMH and maybe they price it more favourably to compete with third party retailers?
> 
> @Addy - you mentioned a 10% first order code. But I think I read in this thread that it no longer works for Loewe right?


10FIRST I think…


----------



## CrazyCool01

Addy said:


> 10FIRST I think…


Thanks so much


----------



## bunnylooloo

Addy said:


> 10FIRST I think…


Thanks! I tried it on the tan small puzzle and it says the code is valid but doesn’t apply to my order  maybe it’ll work for  seasonal Loewe items and not core pieces!


----------



## pinkrose398

cheryline said:


> Thanks! I tried it on the tan small puzzle and it says the code is valid but doesn’t apply to my order  maybe it’ll work for  seasonal Loewe items and not core pieces!


24S codes usually don't work on Loewe bags. The only "discount" I could think of for Loewe on 24S is if there's an extra cashback running on Rakuten, and last month Amex was running a 15% credit back on 24S purchases. I ordered Burberry during that sale and essentially got 25% cashback on my purchase. The Amex promo was a once in a blue moon thing, but Rakuten does bonus cashback quite often so you can keep an eye out on that.

Also confirm there are no additional surprise taxes/duties for 24S purchases to Canada. What you see in your order confirmation at the end of checkout is what you pay.


----------



## bunnylooloo

Those are great tips, thanks!! I’m just waiting until the right promo code / cash back deal comes along, but for now 24S seems like the best deal for us Canadians


----------



## Addy

pinkrose398 said:


> 24S codes usually don't work on Loewe bags. The only "discount" I could think of for Loewe on 24S is if there's an extra cashback running on Rakuten, and last month Amex was running a 15% credit back on 24S purchases. I ordered Burberry during that sale and essentially got 25% cashback on my purchase. The Amex promo was a once in a blue moon thing, but Rakuten does bonus cashback quite often so you can keep an eye out on that.
> 
> Also confirm there are no additional surprise taxes/duties for 24S purchases to Canada. What you see in your order confirmation at the end of checkout is what you pay.


It worked for my Small Hammock in Atlantic Blue, so it may only work for seasonal colours?


----------



## pinkrose398

Addy said:


> It worked for my Small Hammock in Atlantic Blue, so it may only work for seasonal colours?


Maybe! I tried it on a seasonal Paula's Ibiza bag and it didn't work either.


----------



## gloomfilter

Got an invitation to the private sale in the US. Lots of hammocks and flamenco variations as well as herbarium collection.


----------



## chenjennie

gloomfilter said:


> Got an invitation to the private sale in the US. Lots of hammocks and flamenco variations as well as herbarium collection.


Any gate bags? Hoping there will be some good ones left when the public sale starts!


----------



## ajde.adam

chenjennie said:


> Any gate bags? Hoping there will be some good ones left when the public sale starts!



There were a few of the Gate minis listed, but most bags seem to be sold out already. I clicked on all the mini Hammocks and they all say “Notify..”.


----------



## ajde.adam

gloomfilter said:


> Got an invitation to the private sale in the US. Lots of hammocks and flamenco variations as well as herbarium collection.



With the in stock + bag filters applied, only 14 products are left. This is what we (U.S.) get for seeming to have last access to the private sale LOL.


----------



## chenjennie

ajde.adam said:


> There were a few of the Gate minis listed, but most bags seem to be sold out already. I clicked on all the mini Hammocks and they all say “Notify..”.


Darn guess I’ll keep on waiting until that trip to Europe happens


----------



## ajde.adam

chenjennie said:


> Darn guess I’ll keep on waiting until that trip to Europe happens



This sounds like a better plan to be honest. While you may not get as much savings, at least you can really pick out what you want instead of settling for items that are on sale.


----------



## pinkrose398

chenjennie said:


> Any gate bags? Hoping there will be some good ones left when the public sale starts!


My Nordstrom SA posted a mini gate on sale, but this is in Canada. I assume the US will have same!


----------



## Addy

pinkrose398 said:


> My Nordstrom SA posted a mini gate on sale, but this is in Canada. I assume the US will have same!


Canada Nordstrom has some great items on sale!



			https://www.nordstrom.ca/sr?origin=keywordsearch&keyword=loewe&filterBySale=sale


----------



## whtcldjd

net-a-porter has some bags on sale.
link


----------



## whtcldjd

hbx has some bags on sale including a mini hammock and puzzle hobos.
link


----------



## chenjennie

Sale on the website went live but almost everything is not available


----------



## jcantu

chenjennie said:


> Sale on the website went live but almost everything is not available


I checked it out too. Also, is it just me but doesn’t it seems the items went through a price increase before the sale?
I remember the herbarium wallets being $690 and now they say $750. The blanket was also like $200-300 cheaper full-price than what it’s listed at now.


----------



## Addy

chenjennie said:


> Sale on the website went live but almost everything is not available


Slim pickings for sure in the public sale...


----------



## ajde.adam

chenjennie said:


> Sale on the website went live but almost everything is not available



I checked it this morning and there was barely anything left. Even during the private sale most bags were gone by the time I received the email.


----------



## shopnaddict

The only thing I see I might want is the brown denim jacket. Otherwise there isn’t anything in the sale.


----------



## Addy

Canada Holt Renfrew sale: https://www.holtrenfrew.com/en/Prod...refrontFacetCategories:WomensBags:brand:LOEWE


----------



## ncch

hi everyone - how high are the discounts for loewe usually?  i havent really gotten anything for loewe in the past couple years but i dont think i've seen anything more than 30% off?  is that the max that loewe goes for markdowns?

thanks!


----------



## pinkrose398

ncch said:


> hi everyone - how high are the discounts for loewe usually?  i havent really gotten anything for loewe in the past couple years but i dont think i've seen anything more than 30% off?  is that the max that loewe goes for markdowns?
> 
> thanks!


I've seen ready to wear items marked down to 60%, but not handbags. Usually handbags are around 30% and that's the highest discount it'll go before it sells out.


----------



## ajde.adam

If anyone is looking to purchase one of the buckle totes, Mytheresa has this one for $1393. I think this is an older model and is a size smaller than what’s available on Loewe’s website.






						mytheresa.com
					

Loewe offers an exceptional collection of luxury menswear. Shop the finest runway pieces and exclusive capsules that you won't find anywhere else, at Mytheresa




					www.mytheresa.com


----------



## despair

24S is having a couple of discount codes active currently and there's one "CVD25" which is 25% off purchases above $500.




Doesn't seem to apply to the Women's side of Loewe, but it seems to universally apply on the Men's side, and this includes the puzzle bumbags and the large puzzle and puzzle edge on the men's side of things. These are almost never discounted even during most sales, so this is a really good deal!


----------



## viewwing

despair said:


> 24S is having a couple of discount codes active currently and there's one "CVD25" which is 25% off purchases above $500.
> 
> View attachment 5575282
> 
> 
> Doesn't seem to apply to the Women's side of Loewe, but it seems to universally apply on the Men's side, and this includes the puzzle bumbags and the large puzzle and puzzle edge on the men's side of things. These are almost never discounted even during most sales, so this is a really good deal!
> 
> View attachment 5575284


Why not for women? Boohoo!


----------



## despair

It d


viewwing said:


> Why not for women? Boohoo!



It does apply to all Chloe, Prada (supposedly - can't see Prada in my region), Alexander McQueen though... Really very good offer!


----------



## Addy

Loewe.com must have done a sale restock? Lots of nice items on there.






						Loewe | Designer Bags, Clothing, Accessories for Women & Men
					

Explore all the latest collections: bags, leather goods, ready to wear, clothing, shoes, jewellery and sunglasses for men and women on the Loewe online store!




					www.loewe.com


----------



## jcantu

Addy said:


> Loewe.com must have done a sale restock? Lots of nice items on there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loewe | Designer Bags, Clothing, Accessories for Women & Men
> 
> 
> Explore all the latest collections: bags, leather goods, ready to wear, clothing, shoes, jewellery and sunglasses for men and women on the Loewe online store!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.loewe.com


I have completely given up on their website. It’s almost disrespectful how terribly run their e-commerce is.


----------



## Addy

Canada
Holt Renfrew
Herbarium Flamenco at 50% off!





						LOEWE Voysey Flamenco Herbarium Jacquard Clutch | Holt Renfrew Canada
					

Shop LOEWE Voysey Flamenco Herbarium Jacquard Clutch at Holt Renfrew. Available online and in select stores across Canada. Enjoy free shipping on orders over $100.




					www.holtrenfrew.com


----------



## Addy

Canada 
Holt Renfrew
Small Anagram Flannel Tote at 50% off!





						LOEWE Small Anagram Flannel Tote Bag | Holt Renfrew Canada
					

Shop LOEWE Small Anagram Flannel Tote Bag at Holt Renfrew. Available online and in select stores across Canada. Enjoy free shipping on orders over $100.




					www.holtrenfrew.com


----------



## Addy

Canada
Holt Renfrew
Felt Square Basket
	

		
			
		

		
	








						LOEWE Square Basket Felt Bag | Holt Renfrew Canada
					

Shop LOEWE Square Basket Felt Bag at Holt Renfrew. Available online and in select stores across Canada. Enjoy free shipping on orders over $100.




					www.holtrenfrew.com


----------



## Addy

US
Norstrom
Herbarium Bomber Jacket 38 at 50% off!


			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/loewe-mens-herbarium-embroidered-wool-blend-bomber-jacket/6587529?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home%2FAll%20Results&color=930


----------



## Addy

Canada
Saks
Anagram High Tops 40/10 at 60% off!








						Loewe Anagram High-Top Sneakers
					

Get free shipping and returns on Loewe Anagram High-Top Sneakers at Saks Fifth Avenue. Browse luxury Loewe Sneakers and other new arrivals.




					www.saksfifthavenue.com


----------



## Addy

Canada
Ssense private sale
Cool-looking Flamenco at 51% off! Other side is leather.








						Loewe - Black Flamenco Clutch
					

Buffed nappa leather and goatskin clutch in black featuring logo embossed at back face.   · Adjustable and detachable shoulder strap · Drawstring fastening at throat · Concealed magnetic tab closure · Suede lining in tan · H9.5 x W12 x D4 in    Supplier color: Black




					www.ssense.com


----------



## vachefou

Bergdorf has a large flamenco in warm desert, mint flamenco and a mini flamenco at 50% off, Rakuten is offering an additional 10% (says sale excluded but it's been more hit than miss)


----------



## pinkrose398

Nordstrom Canada has a bunch of items, including bags, for 60% off. Looking at you @Addy - I know your order last time got canceled, the best way to order is to check store stock and then call the store, get an SA to check it out for you, and mail it out. 



			https://www.nordstrom.ca/s/loewe-words-east-west-leather-tote/5949295?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home%2FAll%20Results&color=001
		




			https://www.nordstrom.ca/s/loewe-x-paulas-ibiza-nano-balloon-leather-bucket-bag/5918324?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home%2FAll%20Results&color=457
		




			https://www.nordstrom.ca/s/loewe-flamenco-extra-large-clutch/6690725?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home%2FAll%20Results&color=600
		


All sale - https://www.nordstrom.ca/sr?origin=keywordsearch&keyword=loewe &filterBySale=sale


----------



## Addy

pinkrose398 said:


> Nordstrom Canada has a bunch of items, including bags, for 60% off. Looking at you @Addy - I know your order last time got canceled, the best way to order is to check store stock and then call the store, get an SA to check it out for you, and mail it out.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.ca/s/loewe-words-east-west-leather-tote/5949295?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home%2FAll%20Results&color=001
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.ca/s/loewe-x-paulas-ibiza-nano-balloon-leather-bucket-bag/5918324?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home%2FAll%20Results&color=457
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.ca/s/loewe-flamenco-extra-large-clutch/6690725?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home%2FAll%20Results&color=600
> 
> 
> 
> All sale - https://www.nordstrom.ca/sr?origin=keywordsearch&keyword=loewe &filterBySale=sale


You are TOO sweet to alert me to these and thank you for the idea!


----------



## dbcelly

Total Loewe noob here and want the puzzle bag to be the my first intro to the brand!  

SO happy to hear there are deals, but wondering if you all see them regularly (or is it seasonal end of summer, black friday etc) and if the promos apply to classic colors (I'm pretty sure I want a small puzzle in black, with the silver or is it white.. logo)?


----------



## pinkrose398

dbcelly said:


> Total Loewe noob here and want the puzzle bag to be the my first intro to the brand!
> 
> SO happy to hear there are deals, but wondering if you all see them regularly (or is it seasonal end of summer, black friday etc) and if the promos apply to classic colors (I'm pretty sure I want a small puzzle in black, with the silver or is it white.. logo)?



The "promos" that do apply to classic colours are usually site-wide discount codes. I've never seen the tan one go on end of season sale, for example. I think I have seen the small black puzzle go on sale at the end of the season but it's very rare. It's better just to find a discount code that works on the entire site. FWRD, bergdorf, neimans usually have discount codes that work on puzzle bags.


----------



## dbcelly

pinkrose398 said:


> The "promos" that do apply to classic colours are usually site-wide discount codes. I've never seen the tan one go on end of season sale, for example. I think I have seen the small black puzzle go on sale at the end of the season but it's very rare. It's better just to find a discount code that works on the entire site. FWRD, bergdorf, neimans usually have discount codes that work on puzzle bags.


THANKS!  I totally forgot about the the discount codes where you sign-up for newsletter too (FWRD 10% and Farfetch's 15%)!


----------



## vachefou

Farfetch has two tiers of Loewe but I have always found their pieces incredibly marked up, despite it coming from European boutiques. -----, Baltini and Italist occasionally carry bags closer to their euro prices, their displayed inventory ebbs and flows. I got a large classic puzzle at an amazing discount once from ---- but some people have said these can be gambles when it comes to customer service and possibly authenticity.

edit: didnt know one of them was a no no word! sorry


----------



## gloomfilter

Browsing around and found that Monti boutique has the tan Loewe puzzle in small (with white logo) and mini available for sale at a deeply discounted price compared to the US ($1900 USD for small) although it does not include duties. I never purchased from them before, but they seem like a credible seller. Would research a bit more before purchasing, but thought I would share this for any one interested in a color way that often is not on sale.


----------



## ajde.adam

Browsing 24S right now, US site, and there are a few bags that’s listed there much cheaper than Loewe’s own website. I’m so tempted right now to add the pecan puzzle to cart and checkout! HAHA

*•Goya puffer*





						Women's Goya puffer bag | LOEWE | 24S
					

Buy LOEWE Goya puffer bag online on 24S. Shop the latest trends - Express delivery & free returns.




					www.24s.com
				



  -Loewe: 3350
  -24S: 2426

*•Puzzle in small satin*





						Women's Puzzle small bag | LOEWE | 24S
					

Buy LOEWE Puzzle small bag online on 24S. Shop the latest trends - Express delivery & free returns.




					www.24s.com
				



  -Loewe: 3100
  -24S: 2633


----------



## leatherbabe

ajde.adam said:


> Browsing 24S right now, US site, and there are a few bags that’s listed there much cheaper than Loewe’s own website. I’m so tempted right now to add the pecan puzzle to cart and checkout! HAHA
> 
> *•Goya puffer*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Women's Goya puffer bag | LOEWE | 24S
> 
> 
> Buy LOEWE Goya puffer bag online on 24S. Shop the latest trends - Express delivery & free returns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.24s.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Loewe: 3350
> -24S: 2426
> 
> *•Puzzle in small satin*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Women's Puzzle small bag | LOEWE | 24S
> 
> 
> Buy LOEWE Puzzle small bag online on 24S. Shop the latest trends - Express delivery & free returns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.24s.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Loewe: 3100
> -24S: 2633


Yes they often have better prices I think because they convert the French price to dollars rather than use US based pricing. I got my mini Puzzle bumbag from 24S this spring and it was $400 less than the US price.


----------



## bunnylooloo

On the 24S app - I’m sure this is a glitch but really wondering if the price updated once it’s out of stock or it’s out of stock because of the price


----------



## despair

bunnylooloo said:


> View attachment 5644542
> 
> 
> On the 24S app - I’m sure this is a glitch but really wondering if the price updated once it’s out of stock or it’s out of stock because of the price


Apparently some people in Australia and elsewhere managed to check out and the product has shipped! 

I managed to order a large flamenco at a bugged price of S$614, it says Ready for Dispatch so hoping it will ship haha.


----------



## bunnylooloo

despair said:


> Apparently some people in Australia and elsewhere managed to check out and the product has shipped!
> 
> I managed to order a large flamenco at a bugged price of S$614, it says Ready for Dispatch so hoping it will ship haha.


That’s amazing!! The price is now CA$4620  it was $3210 before. I think they also adjusted it back up to reflect actual Canadian prices.


----------



## pinkrose398

despair said:


> Apparently some people in Australia and elsewhere managed to check out and the product has shipped!
> 
> I managed to order a large flamenco at a bugged price of S$614, it says Ready for Dispatch so hoping it will ship haha.


OMG!! I saw the bugged prices yesterday but items were already sold out. The prices on 24S fluctuate so much.


----------



## despair

Wow the order actually shipped! Hope they won’t recall it through DHL… (seems that happened before for some people)


----------



## despair

It’s arrived! 










Beautiful deep green color that’s suitably unisex and has the usual buttery supple Loewe leather that we all love. Really an insane steal at 413 euros!


----------



## lvmagj

Beyond jealous!!!!


----------



## bunnylooloo

despair said:


> It’s arrived!
> 
> View attachment 5646082
> 
> 
> View attachment 5646084
> 
> 
> View attachment 5646083
> 
> 
> Beautiful deep green color that’s suitably unisex and has the usual buttery supple Loewe leather that we all love. Really an insane steal at 413 euros!



An INSANE steal!! The colour is gorgeous and I just want to reach into the screen to touch the leather. Congrats!!


----------



## purselover9

despair said:


> It’s arrived!
> 
> View attachment 5646082
> 
> 
> View attachment 5646084
> 
> 
> View attachment 5646083
> 
> 
> Beautiful deep green color that’s suitably unisex and has the usual buttery supple Loewe leather that we all love. Really an insane steal at 413 euros!


OMG!!!


----------



## pinkrose398

Barcelona bag on sale https://www.24s.com/en-ca/barcelona-bag-loewe_LOE9V653BURZZZZZ00?color=burgundy


----------



## despair

The Loewe private sale preview is on for the APAC region - all the online exclusives lead to dead links that go nowhere in the website. Haha. Never understood why websites of luxury brands are so poorly maintained most of the time… Back to the sale, really nothing much of interest this time round except for some shoes - quite a number of RTW I’m keen on is already sold out even during this preview sale day…


----------



## CrazyCool01

despair said:


> The Loewe private sale preview is on for the APAC region - all the online exclusives lead to dead links that go nowhere in the website. Haha. Never understood why websites of luxury brands are so poorly maintained most of the time… Back to the sale, really nothing much of interest this time round except for some shoes - quite a number of RTW I’m keen on is already sold out even during this preview sale day…


Any chance the private sale link can be posted here please


----------



## despair

CrazyCool01 said:


> Any chance the private sale link can be posted here please


The public sale has gone live already, so as long as you change the site to an APAC site you should be able to see the items on sale. Basically 50% off for RTW and 30% off for selected bags, scarves and some higher value RTW.


----------



## CrazyCool01

despair said:


> The public sale has gone live already, so as long as you change the site to an APAC site you should be able to see the items on sale. Basically 50% off for RTW and 30% off for selected bags, scarves and some higher value RTW.


Thanks so much


----------



## msnfas

https://www.matchesfashion.com/intl/products/LOEWE-Luna-Anagram-strap-leather-shoulder-bag-1474843
		


Very good price! The green is also on sale if anyone is keen.


----------



## dbcelly

Anyone spot any deals on the puzzle bag?  The few blackfriday promo codes I've seen do not apply to the bag ..


----------



## atlantique

despair said:


> It’s arrived!
> 
> View attachment 5646082
> 
> 
> View attachment 5646084
> 
> 
> View attachment 5646083
> 
> 
> Beautiful deep green color that’s suitably unisex and has the usual buttery supple Loewe leather that we all love. Really an insane steal at 413 euros!


Congrats to your beautiful bag! I have the same color on my Mini Flamenco and I love it very much too.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

The private sale is finally open in the EU region too. In terms of bags mostly Anagram jacquard items.


----------



## pinkrose398

Nordstrom Canada sale https://www.nordstrom.ca/brands/loewe--11983?filterBySale=sale


----------



## shopnaddict

Bergdorf Goodman has some stuff on sale. I also found a 15% off code and it worked on the sale Loewe stuff.
Just purchased a male tan belt on sale with an additional 15% off.


----------



## kathychiang

Loewe mini puzzle bags are still the old pre price increase price on bergdorf Goodman . Plus stackable with the 15% off coupon code with email sign up plus 10% back on Rakuten. Ultimately got the mini puzzle bag for $1600 + tax!


----------



## Addy

24s Canada has a decent selection of sale items. Of course, I bought!


----------

